# Dealing with being home from Kandahar



## RHFC_piper (16 Oct 2006)

It has been 2 month and 2 days since I deployed to Afghanistan, with 8 Platoon, Charles Company, 1 RCR.  I was honored, as a reservist augmentee, to be attached to such a great group of probably the best soldiers our country has to offer.  

In the three short weeks I was in Afghanistan, I learned more about commitment to my military family than most soldiers learn in a life time.  It seemed both unfortunate and amazing that it took battle and blood shed to forge such a strong bond. 

It has been 1 month and 12 days since I was wounded and pulled from the battlefield. When I was in the hospital in KAF, I had hoped that I would stay in Afghanistan to recover.  Why would I want to stay in such a horrible place that almost claimed my life?  I didn’t want to leave my family.

Germany and Toronto (hospitals) were a blur of Morphine, Demerol, Fentanyl, IV lines, wound packing’s, shrapnel removal surgeries, catheters, bad food, and good care.  I think back on it and it seems dizzying. But when I close my eyes, only 2 images flash and they take me back to where I’m supposed to be. 

I see Panjwayi; the fields of pot.  Rockets and bullets. The smell of burning and the heat.  Then all I see are the bodies of soldiers I helped carry to the CCP.  2 covered by body bags (WO. Richard Nolan, Sgt. Shane Stachnik) and 2 on stretchers; my platoon warrant (WO Frank Mellish), and a soldiers I new only casually from living in the shacks in Petawawa (Pte.Will Cushley)  

While at the CCP I find out that a very close friend (from my reserve home unit) had been wounded by shrapnel from Taliban RPGs.  His sections LAV had been left on the battlefield.  For a long while, I didn’t know how badly he was wounded. (He’s still over there, thus no names)  I’ll never forget the feeling; the sense and fear of loss.  
I will never forget those who were lost that day.

I try to think of the good times I was privileged enough to have with my Platoon. WO. Mellish made me the unofficial piper of 8 Platoon, (shortly there after; Coy piper) and I played reveille as per his request (and everyone else’s distain) anytime I was able.
In dreams I still hear him shouting “Piper!!! Black Bear!!”… The last tune I played on my pipes… at panjwayi. (I still don’t have them back)

When I close my eyes, I also see the morning after Panjwayi.  Sparks, smoke, fire… then the burp of the main gun of the A-10.  I remember the feeling of panic as I crawled for my Weapon and PPE, thinking we were under attack. I can still feel the burning on my legs and back, the shock of thinking my legs were gone.

I can see the faces of the injured… the twice wounded soldiers of Charles. I see the face of the soldier who saved my life by applying tourniquets to my legs and stopping the bleeding from my back and arm… (He will remain nameless for now) 

From then, everything’s a blur until I’m back in KAF.  I remember asking if everyone was ‘ok’...  Reaching from my gurney to other wounded soldiers walking by, trying to peace together what had happened… more confusion. I asked again and again…
Pte. Mark Graham.  An inspirational man whom I only really started to get to know shortly before deploying, a brother in our family of warriors, was dead.  My heart sank even more.

Our CSM (who was also wounded) came over to me and asked if I was going to be able to play the pipes for the ramp ceremony the following day. I held up my right hand, which was numb, and looked at my fingers.  The tips of 2 of them looked like they had been chewed up in a blender.  I felt tears run down my face. Not because I thought I’d never play again, but because I couldn’t play for my departed brothers the next day… I would have given both of my hands and more for their lives.

I had hoped to attend the ramp ceremony the next day, even if I couldn’t play, but I couldn’t move my legs and they couldn’t put me in a wheel chair because of the shrapnel in my back.  I was sedated that day, and came to on the plane to Germany.

I couldn’t attend any of the funerals of my fallen family, and I feel no closure.

It has been a month and 12 days since I lost my brothers in Panjwayi and it might as well have been yesterday.

When I close my eyes at night I not only see the ones who have paid the ultimate price, but also the ones who are still there… and I feel as though I am betraying them.

My life seems to be dragging me on.  My fiancé and I are planning our wedding and future.  My family and I get together often. I’ve been able to socialize with my friends… and yet each thing I do here makes me feel guilty, because I shouldn’t be here to enjoy this.

I wake up every day and plan and plot.  I think of only one thing; how can I get back to my family… How can I get back to Afghanistan?  My wounds are almost healed.  Only 3 holes left and they’re almost closed.  I can walk pretty well now, but I need to run.

My family and friends don’t understand.  They don’t want me to go back.  My fiancé has threatened to end our relationship if I chose to return… and yet this doesn’t dissuade me. I have to get back to my boys.  I have to get back and do my part no matter the cost to me.  I love my family here in Canada, but no one’s shooting at them.

Every time I see more soldiers killed over there a piece of me dies, and I feel the urge to return grow stronger.  And each day I enjoy in my freedom here, I feel as though I have betrayed their memory.  I need to finish my job over there. I need to go back.

I can only think of the families of those who have died, and I can only say this, and hope it provides some solace:
A warrior’s sword is made from the finest steel, forged by hammer and anvil to create and edge, baptized in hot coals and flame for strength, then quenched in cold water to harden it.

Our brotherhood of Warriors, the finest of men, has been forged by Battle; Baptized by fire and Quenched by tears…

We became and will always be a fraternity of blood with a bond stronger than death.

Pro Patria

I hate to rant, but I need to vent.  It’s been a hard road, and I know there are a few others here who have seen it and may or may not feel the same (HoM).

To the mods… feel free to delete this post if you find it pointless.



- Piper


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (16 Oct 2006)

...anything but pointless.

Soldier, you've done your duty and now it is time to move on with your life.

" Take up our quarrel with the foe:
To you from failing hands we throw
The torch; be yours to hold it high."


----------



## career_radio-checker (16 Oct 2006)

Piper, reading your post I can't help but feel humbled and at the same time helpless. 

I can't say "I've been there, I know what your going through," because I haven't been anywhere.
I can't say "I know what your feeling," because I have never been wounded and couldn't begin to fathom what it feels like.
I can't say "I know the love you speak of," because I have never been in a brothership forged through fire and blood.
I can't say "I know your loss," because I have never had anyone taken away from me so quick and so painfully.
And although I want say "Good job," those words imply that I have done a similar job and know what qualifies as "good." Saying it would only be a shallow fraction of my gratitude.

What can I say then? For you stand amongst the few who have been scared by war and truly understand the "feeling" of war. Any words of condolence, or encouragement  I could offer would fall miles short of the true endowment you and your brothers are owed.

All I can say is Thank you. Thank you to you and your comrades, for your hard work, your tears, your pain, your suffering, and your blood for the privilege to call myself Canadian and live in this country.


----------



## 1feral1 (16 Oct 2006)

Hang in there mate!

You are not alone in how you feel, for battlefields are simply that. Only the technology changes. Raw emotions experienced by warriors past has not, nor will it ever change, whether it was Passchendaele in 1917, or Panjwayi in 2006.

Again Brother, you are not alone.

Stay focused! Stay strong, and keep the faith!


Wes


----------



## Long Sword (16 Oct 2006)

I never would have head this from the news.

You have also given me, a civilian, great insight into how the members of our military think. You will be an example if I enlist.

All the best in your recovery.


----------



## manhole (16 Oct 2006)

A simple "thank you" isn't enough.........you and all your band of brothers are in our thoughts and prayers.   We wish you a full and complete recovery and a great future.   Ubique


----------



## vonGarvin (16 Oct 2006)

Piper: nothing I could say would help ease the pain.  All I can do is acknowledge the sacrifice you have already done, and salute you for wanting to get back into it.


----------



## military granny (16 Oct 2006)

Piper
God bless you and all the men and women in our military, What more can I say.....Thank you and take care of yourself. My thoughts are with you and the rest of your regiment .


----------



## 2 Cdo (16 Oct 2006)

Piper, extremely well said!  Wishing you a speedy and complete recovery, as well as all the other troops.


----------



## GAP (16 Oct 2006)

Piper
Ever wonder why those guys in the Legion, Army/Navy, etc are able to recollect every detail? Because, like you, they have see the elephant, and they are changed forever. They will never forget, nor will you. You have done your duty, and will continue to in many ways, even if you never set foot in Afghanistan again. You will tell your story. Don't stop, we (the collective we) need to hear from brave men who were there..

Gord


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (16 Oct 2006)

Piper,

Thank-you for taking the time to put this together. Your comments are very powerful, and I'm sure it was difficult to put some of the words down, but we - Army.ca, serving and former soldiers and Canadian citizens in general - certainly appreciate it. Not just the words, but the duty you have already carried out as well.

I have placed it on the front page of Army.ca, I hope that's OK.


Thank-you
Mike


----------



## tomahawk6 (16 Oct 2006)

Very well said Piper. Recovery isnt as fast as you want but its something that cannot be rushed. You are an inspiration to everyone around you. Keep the faith.


----------



## FredDaHead (16 Oct 2006)

Anything I could say probably wouldn't quite cut it, so I'll just say Thank You.

By the same token, I've put a copy of this on my blog, though I'll remove it if you want me to--I just think it's something that should be read by as many people as possible.


----------



## ex-Sup (16 Oct 2006)

Piper,

Like it was said, your contribution to your country is anything but pointless. I appreciate that you took the time to share your story with us, especially those of us in the civilian world. If it's okay, I would like to share your story with my students...I always try to bring them the reality of the world around them. I hope you have a speedy recovery and all the best.  

Dave


----------



## LIKELY (16 Oct 2006)

Piper,
you have done more for your country than most of its population will do in their lives.
You have risked more for the good of mankind than most people will risk in their lives.

and...what everyone else said +2 (you made 9'erDomestic cry)

Speedy recovery mate!


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (16 Oct 2006)

"Piper"

 I'm not one to tear up, but after reading your post i had tears in my eyes, so did my "niner". 

My family and I wish you a speedy recovery and would like to say a heartfelt "THANK YOU" for keeping us safe here at home.

You should be proud because you served your country well with both courage and honour. 

 Pro Patria my friend


----------



## redleafjumper (16 Oct 2006)

Thanks for that post.  As a piper, I understand the emotion that you underwent in not being able to play for your comrades.  I hope that you are able to play again soon for happier occasions.  Enjoy your time back; you've done enough.

Cheers


----------



## Hunter (16 Oct 2006)

Piper - very well written, thanks for sharing - you sure now how to get a guy choked up.


----------



## Babbling Brooks (16 Oct 2006)

Thanks for writing this, Piper.  Know that there are a lot of folks out there pulling for you.


----------



## littlebug (16 Oct 2006)

First and above all, thank you.  Those two little words don't even begin to say it, but those are the only words that come to mind.

My boyfriend is currently serving in Afghanistan.  I never understood the "I have to go" until now, until I read your post.

You and all your family (both blood and military) are in my thoughts.


----------



## GUNS (16 Oct 2006)

Piper,

What can I say, your story has brought a part of me to the surface which most soldiers keep hidden. What makes it harder is the fact that my son will be going where you have been. You made me rethink what I was planning to say to him before he leaves. To be honest, I may not be able to say anything to my son, for I know for a fact, I may be to emotional. Your story has made it very difficult for me to " put on a brave face" as my son is accustom to seeing from his Dad. I will really have to suck it up now.

Thank you for telling your story and thank you for being you. If my sons fellow soldiers are half the man you are then I know he will be among the best. 

Speedy recovery my friend.

Proud Father.


----------



## Pea (16 Oct 2006)

I obviously can't even begin to pretend I understand, as I have never been there. What I can say, is Thank You. I know it may not mean much, but it really is all I can offer. Thank you from the bottom of my heart for doing what you do, so that my family can enjoy the life we have back here. We can't all have the courage and dedication to our country, to serve like you amazing people do.

I too have someone important to me serving on this deployment. All I can hope is that I can support him in the way I need to. To be there for him while he is over there doing this amazing job, and then to be there for him when he gets home and needs continued support. I am very thankful that he is home safe on HLTA right now. But I know he has to go back.

I am also so very thankful that although you have been wounded and are at home against your wishes, that you will overcome this. You will be able to continue to tell your story, so that simple civi's like me can remember how great our Soldiers are each and every day.

Once again, Thank you for being you.


----------



## gaspasser (16 Oct 2006)

Piper,
  Very well written, it brought many a tear to my eye.  We never get to hear how it is from the Line quite like that.  I think many of our politicians need to read your words and put it into perspective.  If I may, I want to save a copy and keep it for prosperity.  May your fingers and hands heal well enough to pipe once more for your comrades in arms. You've done well and made us proud to serve.  You have fulfilled your end of the bargin: "With your sheild,or on it."   
   I'm not a Patritia so I don't feel right by saying Pro Patria, therefore:
   Servitium Nulli Secundus
   Gaspasser


----------



## ERIK2RCR (16 Oct 2006)

That should be published in every paper in the nation, the raw emotion puts to shame anything writtten by reporters. Pro Patria brother.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (16 Oct 2006)

On further reflection, I want to expand my "thanks" to a much broader audience: everyone who's putting themselves in harm's way for us here safely in Canada. The sentiment is there throughout Piper's message, but somehow I missed it. I've been re-reading your passage in my head, and it struck me: I owe a debt of gratitude to everyone who's over there, those that have returned and those that are going. Piper, your experience is not unique, which means two important things:

First, you are not alone in what you are feeling.

Second, it's unfair of me to single you out. You made your post to tell us the depth of the sacrifice and the raw edge to the experience that our soldiers are dealing with, so that we could better appreciate it. I do, as a result of your notes. So while I thank you specifically for writing them and for all you've done in service to Canada, I also thank those you served with for their courage, hard work and sacrifice.

We, as a community, are here to support you and your 'family.' Just let us know how we can help.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## Redeye (16 Oct 2006)

Well written, and an example to all, you have captured in that post more of what I know about all of us but have no actual understanding of personally for not being there.  Make sure you save it somewhere.  Share it with everyone you know, if you're ready, for you have something there that is absolutely amazing.


----------



## Wookilar (16 Oct 2006)

Piper,

+100

I can only add more of the same to what has been said already. I do know the level of frustration that I am feeling being "stuck" here while others do all the "real" work.

What you are going through must be so far above and beyond my own selfish feelings. You have humbled me, and I consider it an honour to wear the same uniform.

I will be telling my 9D about your letter, she will want to hear what you have to say. I will also make sure that my family (the flat-face ones) take a moment of their time and read your thoughts.

Wook


----------



## rmacqueen (16 Oct 2006)

Well said Piper, thank you for what you, and all those that have served (or are currently serving) in Afghanistan, are doing for our nation.  We are proud of you and here for you.

I would also like to place this on my blog to ensure its widest dissemination.  Yours is a voice the country needs to hear.  I will certainly remove it if you have a problem with that.


----------



## youravatar (16 Oct 2006)

Hear Hear, Cheers.


----------



## IrishCanuck (16 Oct 2006)

I can't put into words the appreciation I have for all of you past and present members.. and to those who have paid the ultimate price.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (16 Oct 2006)

Piper,

After sitting here for 5 minutes thinking, I have no words to respond to your's that are worthy. 

I humbly say a sincere "thank you" to you and the brothers and sisters you wrote about.

Truly the only thing I can say that is close to worthy is... 

This pulls my heart closer each day to keeping my current beret on, instead of trading it in with my CT.  You and the men and women like you are an inspiration...


----------



## RHFC_piper (16 Oct 2006)

I first want to thank all of you for all of your support and heartfelt comments, not just for me, but for all of our family (military and otherwise).  This feeling of support is what our soldiers, and their families, need… especially now.  Thank you.

I wanted to quote so many of you who have posted and address your sentiments individually, but it would all boil down to “thank you”, and I’m glad I could help / inform / indulge / occupy / enlighten you and I’m sorry if I made you cry… wasn’t my goal… honestly…

I found one post which I think sums up a lot and I highlighted what I thought was important.  



			
				Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> On further reflection, I want to expand my "thanks" to a much broader audience: everyone who's putting themselves in harm's way for us here safely in Canada. The sentiment is there throughout Piper's message, but somehow I missed it. I've been re-reading your passage in my head, and it struck me: I owe a debt of gratitude to everyone who's over there, those that have returned and those that are going. Piper, your experience is not unique, which means two important things:
> 
> First, you are not alone in what you are feeling.
> 
> ...



Our community is what makes our army strong and our country free.

My experience was far from unique.  There are at least 5 more returned home from the day I was wounded… and at least 1 from the day before (HoM).  There is a company of wounded still over there from those 2 days as well.

As the tour progresses, there will be more coming home...  And more still there.
I saw war for 3 weeks… I only had a taste of it. 
Those who are still there have to deal with these same emotions as well as fight. That is why the family bond must stay strong.

I know I’m not alone.  If what I wrote helps someone to come to terms with what they feel, or invokes the same feeling from within, and they choose to reach out to the rest of our family, then I will not have written one word in vain.  

Mike, I don’t think a better understanding could be written.  All I could think when I read your post was “Yes… Exactly… Thank you for understanding.”

I said the following to a few other people via PM; 

I’m not trying to be a Martyr or Messiah.  I don’t want pity.  I just needed to vent.  I’m glad to see so much support, but I hope that this much support is afforded to the others who have come home, and to those who will come home, wounded or otherwise.

And as for sharing what I have posted; I wouldn’t have posted it on a public forums if I didn’t want people to read it.  So if you want to post it elsewhere, feel free to do so with my blessing.

Cheers,

-	Piper


----------



## medaid (16 Oct 2006)

I guess the Motto of the USMC sums up some of the feelings. 


Semper Fidelis - Always Faithful

To our country, to our family, to our brothers and sisters in arms.


I thank you sincerely for writing that. I wish more could see it. More should see it. Read it, and take it to heart.


----------



## Blackhorse7 (16 Oct 2006)




----------



## simysmom99 (16 Oct 2006)

Thank you for sharing Piper.  Yours is not the first story I have heard, and hopefully not the last about what really goes on there.  I still do not understand the true depth of being wounded, even though my hubbie was wounded 9 months ago on January 15th.  Your story, and others like it need to be shared with all Canadians.  It would make quite the interesting recollection of war for generations to come.
Take care.


----------



## TripFlar3 (16 Oct 2006)

wow..hum....i'm speechless!   you're a real patriot!! get well soon!! i'm going to afghanistan in 1 month and I'm going for you and the others!! take care!


----------



## dardt (16 Oct 2006)




----------



## zanshin (16 Oct 2006)

thank you.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (16 Oct 2006)

I read your story, I can not relate a personal experience, but will tell you about some other veterans. My wife has two Uncles who fought in the Malay Emergency, spending a great deal of time in the jungle, although both survived, you could say only one did come back and the other is still in the Jungle.

The Uncle who soul lives in the jungle lives only half alive, although surrounded by friends and family it is plain that he is not really there, he still suffers with his friends lost in the battle. He can never really take part in anything and has difficulty taking joy in life. He is a good man with a kind heart, and will never abandon anyone in need. He never had a wife or child. Joy for him is a fleeting thing, because he feels guilty at being alive. His past keeps from fulfilling his future. 

The other Uncle did come back. It took time to adjust and to deal with the nightmares and memories and when at a memorial he showed the names of his friends killed, you can see the sadness and loss in his eyes. But he made a conscious decision to enjoy life to it’s fullest, it is his way of honouring those who died. He has a good life and he infects the people around him with joy and laughter. This is his victory over his enemies and his tribute to his friends, honour those that can not with laughter, with happiness, joy and respect. 

When you place yourself in harms way for us, it is a great sacrifice, and those who are aware will thank you for it. But it is important that you learn to put the time in battle and the feelings it gives into perspective. Those memories will always be part of you and you should never try to forget, but always forgive yourself for being human and lucky. War is chaos and why somebody is hurt and killed when the person next is not, can sometimes be plain luck. If you are given the luck to survive. Then you must make the best of that gift by living life to the fullest. The friends who sacrificed their lives would expect nothing less.

 I hope this helps, talking about what goes inside, can help you. Many will not understand and that is to be expected, very few people will truly understand, do not be anger or disappointed with them. Just remember to forgive yourself and to take joy in the things around you.


----------



## couchcommander (17 Oct 2006)

I sincerely hope you, and others, find peace eventually. 

However insignificant it may be, know that the sacrifices you and your family have made will never be forgotten, nor will my debt of gratitude.


----------



## tdub (17 Oct 2006)

Piper,

I cannot begin to understand how you feel, although as a proud member of the CF who has served in Kandahar, I can relate to your words. Thank you for sharing them. For we who have been there will never forget. A small piece of all of us will remain there always.

Peace,

tdub


----------



## Good2Golf (17 Oct 2006)

Piper...wow...thanks, brother!    I can relate in but a very small way, the desire to return to Afghanistan without reservation, having had for the most part an excellent experience in AFG.  You have captured the essence of camaraderie and the incredibly close bonds that are forged in the furnace of combat...truly "brothers in arms."  There is no taking back what happened, no matter how much you and all of us might want that...but your strength of character shows through what you have experienced.  Let your desire to return give you strength in your recovery and clarity of purpose, Afghans could not be better served having you on the ground again.

If I can swing it, I'll trade you a lesson to hone my burls on Black Bear (very out-of-practice neophyte piper from...oh, let's just say...a few years back) for a terrain-ripping (yet fully-flying-order-compliant) shred through the weeds at 15ft and say, 150kmh...

Take care of yourself, and godspeed in your recovery!

G2G


----------



## Bergeron 971 (17 Oct 2006)

Piper, If I ever meet you brother your geting a hug and and toste and beer for those who paid the ultimate price.
You get better, and you play those pipes. You might have missed the cerimony, But they will always hear you when you play.


----------



## Cadarn (17 Oct 2006)

Piper, 

There is nothing I can say that will adequately express the gratitude I feel towards you and your fellow soldiers.  "Thank you" doesn't come close.

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family, military and otherwise.


----------



## ladybugmabj (17 Oct 2006)

Thank you!! As a "niner domestic" with DH currently home on HLTA, I have been finding out more about Sept. 3. DH opened up, explained everything, his guilty feelings about how things occured, etc. Like I told him, please don't feel guilty. Every one that day, did what they possibly could.(DH LAV was one left on the field)

Thank you, get well soon and keep in touch!!


----------



## Naralis (17 Oct 2006)

Thank you.


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Oct 2006)

Powerful words - thanks for sharing them.  I think it's a good sign, being able to share this kind of thing with someone - better than leaving it bottled up.

I certainly can't speak for them, but I'm guessing that as happy as they would be to see you back in the section/pl/coy, your colleagues *certainly* wouldn't want you feeling guilty because you're still healing.

Take care in the work ahead of you, and humble thanks for the sacrifices made.  You deserve every good thing you have, and have coming to you. 

<<TONY>>


----------



## Roger (17 Oct 2006)




----------



## booted (17 Oct 2006)

I am reading this and I can feel your pain.
It's when I read threads like these that I tend to remember why you brave soldiers are out there in the first place.
And it is moments like these, when a soldier speaks his heart, that people should learn how to respect a little more.

There's so much I wish to say but I will leave it to the basics ...
Your voice is heard and respected by lots of good people.
It's sad of all the losses. But just know, what you have done, and are still doing .. is not going unnoticed.

And I hope the mods don't delete this entry.
It's entries like these that makes this place 'home'.
Because we all need a home where we can vent. And it's not everyone that can take this heat.

I wish you the best of luck. You certainly deserve it.


----------



## Shec (17 Oct 2006)

Piper,

I read your post and the first thing that came to mind was the closing sequence in the movie The Bridges At Toko-Ri when the admiral, gazing in awe at the jets launching off the carrier deck,  asks rhetorically:



> Where do we find men like these ?



Thank you for being there.   God Bless You


----------



## pipesnake (17 Oct 2006)

After leaving 2 RCR my friends went to Somalia, and then Bosnia. I felt guilty the whole time. I still feel guilty not being there 15 years later. The only thing I can say is that your family here needs you. In the end those are the people who will be there for you. Don't let that go.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (18 Oct 2006)

Piper....

Be well, recover, live your life, love your wife. She's been there with you through your tough time and despite her objections, she will likely realise that you love your family and your military family enough, that she'll one day support your return to battle if you so desire. Somehow they can be that strong. The thing about people in this world is that there will  be other wars, other bonds forged, a widening of your military family. I think your guys are happy you're home and recovering. You've done your bit. 

Well done post. I appreciate your honesty and openness. The sound of the pipes are a powerful and inspiring thing for the soldier....Love 'em or hate 'em (I love 'em) they inspire the kind of fury and pride in a fighting man that makes the enemy shake. 

Be proud of your contribution. Heal yourself, get back into fighting shape and bring the fight to the bad man on another day.

You and all of our brave wounded are in my thoughts every day.

Cheers

HH.


----------



## RHFC_piper (18 Oct 2006)

HollywoodHitman said:
			
		

> love your wife. She's been there with you through your tough time and despite her objections, she will likely realise that you love your family and your military family enough, that she'll one day support your return to battle if you so desire.



Actually, she read my post for the first time last night and informed me that I made her seem like a jerk... She wanted me to realize that even if I did go back, she'd still be here waiting for me.  She just doesn't want me to go back, and would do anything short of knee-capping me, al a Stephan Kings 'Misery', to keep me from going... she might actually go further after that post...j/k.

So, as much as it may seem otherwise, I have had so much support from everyone; family, friends... members of Army.ca... and even random people who email me..  I can only hope that the others who have come home feel this much support.

BTW.  To the members and staff of Army.ca; Thank you.  

Cheers,

- Piper


----------



## Chags (18 Oct 2006)

Thank you brother! As an ex-member of Charles Company ( 8 Pl Comd in 2000-2002), I understand your feelings of family with such as an amazing group of soldiers.  I still know most of the guys there and I can only imagine how much closer that sense of family is right now.   I would have given both nuts to lead those soldiers into battle at any time.  

Speedy recovery to you, and to the rest of the wounded.  

To the rest of the family, come back home to us when your job is done!

Sure, Swift, Lethal.

Chags


----------



## the 48th regulator (18 Oct 2006)

Good on ya Piper,

I know exactly how you  are feeling!  As a Highlander, as a former Member of Charles Coy (9pl), and having to return home wounded and being taken away from my brothers then.

Keep up the good work, and remember your greatest challenge lies ahead of you.  You have to keep watch for those boys, and prepare the battallion for their return.

Rest, heal, and enjoy yourself!

dileas

tess


----------



## Wolfmann (18 Oct 2006)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> Actually, she read my post for the first time last night and informed me that I made her seem like a jerk... She wanted me to realize that even if I did go back, she'd still be here waiting for me.  She just doesn't want me to go back, and would do anything short of knee-capping me, al a Stephan Kings 'Misery', to keep me from going... she might actually go further after that post...j/k.



I don't think she sounded like a jerk...she's just being protective, like a good, fiance, mother, girlfriend should be. The bond between your mates is probably as strong, in some ways stronger, than your bond with her. One is based upon experiencing happiness, tribulation, and time with one another, the other is based upon communal misery mixed with moments of terror, punctuated by mostly boredom. Both are equally strong forces. 

Heal up brother...your life is just re-beginning.


----------



## brihard (18 Oct 2006)

Thank you. I can't express it better than that, or add anything better than what's already been said.

Thank you.


----------



## armywife/cadetmom (18 Oct 2006)

Piper: Bless your Heart and Soul.  Thank you for sharing your words with us.  You are an inspiration and an incredible Soldier.  You are in our hearts and prayers and hope you achieve a full recovery and your hearts desire.


----------



## cameron (18 Oct 2006)

I feel speechless, but I still feel compelled to say thank you.  Thanks to you and all like you who do more than wring their hands at the depravations of this world, who volunteer to go in harms way for all the rest of us.  I can't remember right now who this quote is from but I think it appropriate:

"People sleep peacably in their beds because rough men stand ready to do violence on their behalf."

A speedy recovery and God bless, you've more than done your duty.


----------



## Chestnut (18 Oct 2006)

Well said Piper.  I have lurked around these forums for a long time until I seen this post.

I cannot possibly relate to what you have done and been through, but what I can say is Thank You.  Personally I'm joining the reserves myself, and I'm nervous, very nervous.  However, after reading this post it fired up my desire to push ahead and get it done.  I say Thank You again, for your sacrifice, for the sacrifice of our soldiers, and for the inspiration that I have received.  

God Bless you in your recovery and God bless those who fought for us and who continue to do so.

Edit: Just to clean up this post


----------



## William Webb Ellis (19 Oct 2006)

Piper,


Please accept my apology.  Yesterday I was speak to a co-worker and he commented on how I must be happy I was not in any more.  I informed him I had thought of getting back in.  He seemed surprised and mentioned the deaths and injuries sustained in Afghanistan.  I mentioned to him this was a "cost of doing business"......

I realized this morning that it is a cost you have paid, not me.   I am sorry I diminished/devalued you and all the others.

I am sorry.

Take Care


----------



## RHFC_piper (19 Oct 2006)

William Webb Ellis said:
			
		

> Piper,
> Please accept my apology.  Yesterday I was speak to a co-worker and he commented on how I must be happy I was not in any more.  I informed him I had thought of getting back in.  He seemed surprised and mentioned the deaths and injuries sustained in Afghanistan.  I mentioned to him this was a "cost of doing business"......
> 
> I realized this morning that it is a cost you have paid, not me.   I am sorry I diminished/devalued you and all the others.
> ...



You are right though; it is the cost of doing business... but the business is freedom.  I don't think your intent was to diminish or devalue soldiers anymore than a civilian company can diminish or devalue their general labour workers. Its a requirement to do business. 

The beauty of our army is that it is 100% voluntary.  I knew, as much as any other soldier going over, the risks involved.
People don't volunteer to be put in harms way unless they weigh the risks and believe in the goal / cause.. even if it's subconscious.

You don't have to appologise (especially to me). It seems asthough you've reached an understanding with youself about your own comments, seeing how you feel about them. So its all on you to forgive yourself.  I'm not offended. 

Thanks for your candor on the subject and your support for our troops.

Cheers,

- Piper


----------



## ProudDaughter (19 Oct 2006)

Dear Piper,

My Dad sent me the link to your post this morning with the following instructions:  "Read...understand why the Regiment is so important to a soldier."  After reading your post, I now have a better understanding of what my Dad has talked about my whole life.  "My regimental family is the Queen's Own Rifles. That connection remains alive 40 yrs later..."  Now I understand why.  
I felt I needed to register with this website so that I could have the opportunity to say "THANK YOU".  As most people have already stated, I know those words are small but they come from the bottom of my heart and everyone else who types them.  I will be sharing your post with my Brownie unit and the rest of my Guiding district.
Please know that you and everyone else who is serving and has served are in my thoughts and prayers.  Without brave people like you I would not be sitting here and enjoying the freedoms I have and take for granted every day.
God speed Piper and I wish you a full recovery.


----------



## ProPatria Mike (19 Oct 2006)

Greetings from Niagara Falls from a fellow Royal Canadian, Piper. 

I read your post with great interest and understand all to well the decisions that must be made after being air evacuated from an operational theatre and the kick in the goobers feelings one has when one is cut out of the loop. For me, it was in an another, less important period of our Regimental history.  

Hell of a position to be put in, eh?

I suppose the issue could be resolved by posing and answering a pair of simple questions questions to yourself. 

And be honest. 

Am I fit as are my brothers?

Are my combat skills equal to theirs?

I think if the answer is yes to both questions, well, brother, tallyho!

If not, the potential of being, medically, the weak link in the chain in a combat situation cannot be ignored and, regrettably, the time for patience is at hand. Besides, the state of the world has gone wacko, the chances of another trip into the combat zone is certainly probable. 

Hey, I was a piper for a brief spell in 3RCR shortly after the battalion returned to europe in 79. Good times, although, to be fair, it was a cold day in hell when the pipe major would allow me to parade without plugs in the chanter.... snicker. 

Pro Patria, brother. Keeep and well.


----------



## rmacqueen (20 Oct 2006)

William Webb Ellis said:
			
		

> Yesterday I was speak to a co-worker and he commented on how I must be happy I was not in any more.  I informed him I had thought of getting back in.  He seemed surprised and mentioned the deaths and injuries sustained in Afghanistan.


I get that as well and have also felt the tug to get back in to do my part.  Those who have never been a part of the Regimental family do not understand what it is like nor do they understand what it is like to do something meaningful with your life.  The men and women of the CF are serving the cause of freedom and security for the entire country, to help improve the lives of people in other countries and, not to sound melodramtic, to help bring stabiltiy to the entire planet.  Someone who has never done anything more than work for the betterment of corporate profits cannot understand the pull of being involved, shoulder to shoulder, with your fellow soldier.

This is the reason that we, as part of the military family, stand together and support one another.  I am thankful that we have people like piper to represent us in these trying times and I am proud of them, we could not ask for better.


----------



## Bin Rat (21 Oct 2006)

Bravo Zulu; Job Well Done

Brother, keep spreading the word. Yours is one of the stories Canadians need to hear to really understand the world as it truly is and what it takes to play a leadership role in making a positive difference. Politicians talk, soldiers act. Keep your head high for you have walked the walk. Thank You.


Dan
OSONS


----------



## RangerRay (22 Oct 2006)

RHFC_piper, and others serving or have served in Afghanistan,

I don't know what to say, other than thank you and everyone else in Afghanistan for your service.

Though not in the same way as you, I feel the guilt of being at home.  Although I have been out of the militia for almost 10 years, I can't help but feel guilty that I am here at home comfortable, can enjoy the night out at a pub, or whatever, while half a world away, this Dominion's best men and women are fighting evil and dealing with hardships that I will never know.

I am proud to call you countrymen (and women!).  Though you may not hear it much, you are the best examples of what this Dominion has to offer.  Don't let anyone else tell you otherwise.

I wish I was there.


----------



## Amos (23 Oct 2006)

Hello Piper...thank you for sharing your feelings and experience.  What an emotional read.  There are no words to express my gratitude to you and past and present war vets....you are one of a kind.  I thought I only had one hero in my life, my dad, now I have many, present company included.  My dad was a WWII vet, *Carleton & York Regiment*, Italian Campaign (machine gunner)....he was one of the fortunate ones to make it back home.  He is now up in heaven with his brothers.  
You and all your brothers and sisters will be in my prayers on Remembrance Day.  *GOD BLESS YOU*


----------



## gnplummer421 (24 Oct 2006)

Piper, Thank you.

Your post was very powerful and heartfelt. I have posted a copy of it on our bulletin board here at our plant in Brockville. A lot of folks have asked me questions about why you are so passionate about going back and the need to finish the job with your brothers.(even though I thought you explained that quite well) Although I am an ex-soldier, I was never exposed to combat, so I said that I was not really qualified to respond to the questions they asked.

I did tell them that all our soldiers are very brave, and that we all owe a great deal of gratitude to our troops in Afghanistan fighting for what we believe is a good fight, that we are making a difference in the lives of the Afghani people, and that you are conducting yourselves with distinction and professionalism. 

We do have people here who do not understand, and want us out. These people generally are not well informed, and I'm working hard to get them to do some research and to talk to serving members for answers. I tell them everybody has the right to an opinion, just make sure it is an informed opinion.

Gnplummer421


----------



## Pesky672 (24 Oct 2006)

Piper,

Thank you.

I received a copy of your letter via email today and began to read it.
That was a mistake.  The "mick" in me was overwhelmed so I had to close it and send it home.  The troops can't see me weep. 

I don't know you but, I did know 3 of the men mentioned in your passages from the time when I was posted to 1 RCR as a Medic. A flood of memories appeared when I saw them on the news. 
To be honest I have known (at least casually) about half the fellows we have lost in Afghanistan so far. Beginning with "King Marco" from Jump Coy 3VP.

You are absolutely correct though.  

It is about family and of all the Regiments that I have served, the Royals foster that feeling the best.  Regardless of trade all are brought into the fold.  I left that Regiment 12 years ago but still find Royals and the reciprocal loyalty that they inspire...wherever I go.  

Charles Coy (never Charlie) was at that time known to be the friendliest in the Battalion and I used to be up half the night dumping off the dozen or so cups of coffee that would be forced upon me when I did my evening rounds.

You really have forged a life time bond with these people and that alone is something to be truly proud of.
Count yourself among the blessed. 
Nothing can bring us together like shared hardship, angry shots and the small kindnesses shared between brothers in arms and the Regiment...but, you already know that.  
That "belonging"....IS an amazing feeling...indescribable.  Feel sorry for those who have never known it.

We know..the Regiment knows...what no one else does.  
We fight for our friends....the guy next to you.  Not Mom, not the flag or the nation at least not really...  
You fight for that smelly, sloppy, card cheat who is right there...next to you.  Your brother. 

I watch the news, anxious to spot a friend...to know that they are...at least for now....safe.  All the while fearing the announcement that I have lost another member of my family. This is un-ending for me having spent so much time in the brigades.  I have several families now although 1 RCR will always be my 1st family.

I to feel guilty for not being there with them.  Twice now my position has been chopped and it is frustrating.  
My family and those I work with who have never experienced the sense of belonging that only a Regiment can provide do not understand.  My wife tries... knowing that I will be inconsolable if I do not go but, in the end she can only pretend to understand.  I just tell them that my friends my Regiment need me...they are dying.... people are killing them....I need to help.  

Survivor guilt...it's a bugger...and is apparently not bound by time or distance.

Just don't let it consume you.  The boys know how you feel and for them that is enough.  Trust me. They to would all feel the same way as you do.

Soon, it will be Remembrance Day.  We all dread the date a bit more each year although we will never miss it.  
For my part I thank God that I am an NCO now.  From my position on parade...no one will see me cry. 

Thank you again....you said it best. 
We are all proud of you....the stuff that Regiments are made of.
Good Luck,God Bless and...

Never Pass a Fault.

Pro Patria!!



Pesky672


----------



## ProPatria Mike (24 Oct 2006)

Well said, pesky.... From a former member of the First and Finest, Pro Patria!


----------



## vonGarvin (24 Oct 2006)

Love that photo, Mike.  I stood vigil on it on 11 November back in 92 or 93.  That was at its old place on by Skunk's Hollow.  I have to admit, though, it seems to fit better where it is now.


----------



## 2-3-Bravo (25 Oct 2006)

Hey Piper.

Thank you for sharing. Don’t ever feel that your experiences should be shelved in a shoe box in some dark closet… for your own mental health and recovery, you need to get it out and we need to hear it. Canadians are proud of our soldiers and their sacrifices… damn proud – because most of them could never do a 10’th of what you’ve done.

That said, keep your chin up. You are not alone. I lost buddies too and like you, I feel the same guilt – Sgt. Ingram and Cpl. Gomez were brothers of mine. 

Feel no shame! Chin up! Soldier on! Cry & scream if you need to… otherwise you’ll rot from the inside out.

Airborne!

Vince


----------



## SealofZanza (25 Oct 2006)

I don't even know what to say Piper. All I can say is thank you. Thank you and not only you but everyone over there. I leave next week for BMQ as a Reg Force Infanty Soldier and I can only say thank you for fueling the fire and desire I have to help.

I wish you the best in your recovery.

God Bless
 
Evan


----------



## PteGDD (26 Oct 2006)

I don't even know where to start.  That was a powerful, powerful read.  Though is shows how dangerous other walks of earth is, it builds motivation inside me.  From reading about your experiences, it makes me want to be there.  It makes me want to do my part.  

Thanks Piper
Your experience shared is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Spooks (26 Oct 2006)

I may not know combat but I will relate to the feeling that you have no closure and maybe it is also with you, but your life is seemingly on pause while you recover. How it may be a little bubble inside the hospital while the world continues on its way. How no mater how many people ask you how you are doing, you always answer the same way despite what you may feel. How people you don't even know may visit, but the only connection you have with them is the fact they wear the same uniform as you do/did.

Hang in there, because no matter how slow life may be once you are consciously awake, it is going nonetheless. It has been 9 months and 11 days since I had to return home before I was supposed to 'punch out'. It has been long and stupid at times, but I think it has taught me to be a better person. I myself, want to go back much to the disdain of those around me. -I- want to go back, because -I- want to finish the job that I started.

Now you get to help the wounded soldiers coming back, the grieving familtes of those who are lost, and pay tribute to those who have passed.


----------



## maverick_brent (26 Oct 2006)

Piper,
I personally cannot say i understand what your going through. I wont high jack such an inspiring and emotional thread, I hope to someday I know the bond that is forged, not through training, or spending time with troops, but to see each other facing death, facing peril, but knowing in your hearts it is what needs to be done, after re-enlisting to the reserves, im hoping to be going on the next task force.(Ro31)...Alot of guys ask.."why, would you want to go overseas, into the fighting, into all that shit"...i tell them.."cause its something that has to be done, somebodys gotta do the job.." i realize now, its not because the job has to be done, or even the fact that i can do the job and want to, its because of men like yourself, and the men before you, and the men after...you are the reason why i decided to join the military, your the reason i proudly wear a poppy, your the reason why i always notice a persons Canadian flag not flying half mast remembering the fallen. Thank you...all of you, for the inspiration, the dedication, loyalty, and perserverence in something taht many have no sight, or lost sight of. I hope someday i can pay my debt to you and this society for alywas losing sight of what you have given myself, and my children to come, i hope someday i can honor your service in a way that we both understand and respect. Get well soon soldier. 

"Semper Fi"

maverick_brent


----------



## englishmuffin (27 Oct 2006)

RHFC_piper,
My thoughts echo much of what has been posted. As piper, I am intrigued as to what tunes you played in the Panjwai valley and how they were chosen. I apologise if this has already been gone over however I don't have the time presently to go through 6 pages of posts.


----------



## Kirkhill (27 Oct 2006)

englishmuffin said:
			
		

> RHFC_piper,
> My thoughts echo much of what has been posted. As piper, I am intrigued as to what tunes you played in the Panjwai valley and how they were chosen. I apologise if this has already been gone over however I don't have the time presently to go through 6 pages of posts.



There you go Pipey.  You've joined ranks with Piper Findlater.


----------



## George Wallace (27 Oct 2006)

englishmuffin said:
			
		

> RHFC_piper,
> My thoughts echo much of what has been posted. As piper, I am intrigued as to what tunes you played in the Panjwai valley and how they were chosen. I apologise if this has already been gone over however I don't have the time presently to go through 6 pages of posts.



englishmuffin

Try this Link: Piper's lament at ramp ceremonies - what's it called?


----------



## redleafjumper (27 Oct 2006)

Something I am interested in regarding the piping over there is what challenges were there for pipe maintenance?  What sort of drone reeds were you using - cane or tupperware?  What did you have to do to keep them going given the temperature and insect conditions?  I am sure this will only be a brief hijack of the thread!

Cheers,


----------



## RHFC_piper (27 Oct 2006)

englishmuffin said:
			
		

> RHFC_piper,
> My thoughts echo much of what has been posted. As piper, I am intrigued as to what tunes you played in the Panjwai valley and how they were chosen. I apologise if this has already been gone over however I don't have the time presently to go through 6 pages of posts.



I played Black Bear at the request of WO Mellish, then played that into Scotland the Brave, Wings then Flett from Flotta.
Then I just played around a bit; Caber Feidh, Patty's Leather breaches, Seann Triubhas + Highland laddie, probably a bunch of other tunes the boys requesed... I played for about an hour at sunset the night before, ending with Mull of Kintyre (one of my favs)

I can't remember what I played the next day.



			
				redleafjumper said:
			
		

> Something I am interested in regarding the piping over there is what challenges were there for pipe maintenance?  What sort of drone reeds were you using - cane or tupperware?  What did you have to do to keep them going given the temperature and insect conditions?  I am sure this will only be a brief hijack of the thread!
> 
> Cheers,



Well... I only pulled out my pipes once while I was there, and that was in Panjwayi... They stayed in the HQ G-Wagon, in a backpack I borrowed from my section 3IC, until then.

I was playing a set of old Gibsons (Drones and socks), Ross Zippered Gortex Bag with Canister, Mccallum chanter, MacGerity Ross Chanter Reeds (bought them just before they stopped making them), Eze-drone 'tupperware' drone reeds, and Ash Plugs (drone valves).

I even had an Arid Cadpat Bag Cover and Pipe ribbons made by a guy in Petawawa, who I'm going to have make a bunch of TW Cadpat bag covers.

Maintaining them wasn't hard, I brought My pipe kit over with me.  All you have to do is add a little more hemp to each connection, 'cause its a dryer climate, and if you have a canister bag, take some of the 'kitty litter' out of the canister for the same reason... you won't be blowing that much moisture into the bag, and you'll want to allow what little moisture there is to get through so your chanter reed doesn't dry out too much.

I thought playing there would have been harded due to elevation and such, but I actually had an easier time keeping air in the bag and drones playing stedy even after playing for an hour.  That might be due to the elevation and the dryness. 

Anyway, if Hijacking this thread is an issue, I'm sure all this can be moved to another thread...


----------



## paracowboy (27 Oct 2006)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> Anyway, if Hijacking this thread is an issue, I'm sure all this can be moved to another thread...


way I see it, it's your thread.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (27 Oct 2006)

You have good taste: Mull of Kintyre is one my favorites also


----------



## redleafjumper (27 Oct 2006)

Thanks, that's great information.  I wondered if a Gortex bag might work better in that sort of climate when compared to hide and Hardies' Bag Seasoning!
If you follow through on the Cadpat bag covers, etc., please pm me about them.  In dry climates I tend to store my chanter reeds with some slow release moisture to keep them supple without having to resort to the destructive enzymes from licking them. I take it your McCallum chanter was a plastic one for the difficult conditions; they do have surprisingly good tone.

Anyway, thanks and good luck in your recovery.

Cheers


----------



## RHFC_piper (27 Oct 2006)

redleafjumper said:
			
		

> Thanks, that's great information.  I wondered if a Gortex bag might work better in that sort of climate when compared to hide and Hardies' Bag Seasoning!


I haven't played a hide bag in years (that sounds really bad). Our band has had gortex for quite a while now. they're easier to maintain and you can't really use a canister with a hide bag (I haven't seen a hide bag with a zipper)

And in an Arid environment, Hide with seasoning plus sand equals bad.  I can only imagine what kind of mess that would make.



			
				redleafjumper said:
			
		

> If you follow through on the Cadpat bag covers, etc., please pm me about them.



I'm going to try to get in contact with the guy who's making them for me, and I'll get a price and put in an order.... I'll PM you (and anyone else who's interested) when I get the details.



			
				redleafjumper said:
			
		

> In dry climates I tend to store my chanter reeds with some slow release moisture to keep them supple without having to resort to the destructive enzymes from licking them.



Sounds like a good idea, I had about 3 spares in my pipe kit and figured they'd do me for the tour. 



			
				redleafjumper said:
			
		

> I take it your McCallum chanter was a plastic one for the difficult conditions; they do have surprisingly good tone.



Yeah.  We've been playing plastic for a few years now.  It makes it easier to maintain tone within the bend when everyone is playing the same thing... especially plastic, less variance between chanters.  The McCallums are great for band tone... but I'd still rather play wood for solo tone.


----------



## vonGarvin (27 Oct 2006)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> I haven't played a hide bag in years (that sounds really bad).



Good thing this is YOUR thread, or else we'd pummel you for that one

(j/k)

Cheers!


von G


----------



## mom of two soldiers (29 Oct 2006)

MY dear Piper 

I have never written a post before -I have just read  your story and it tears my heart apart, brings tears to my eyes and yet I feel a healing. We have ofthen wonderedhow the wounded in this incident were doing and have wanted to let them know they were in our thoughts and prayers too. In the 2 months since your experience I have learned what a military family really means - I have witnessed the love, the caring, the support that is given to one of their own. Unfortunately I have discovered that from losing my son - your comrade in arms  and friend  - Mark.  We are beginning the healing process as you are - but the scars never will go away. I understand how frightened your family must be for you to return - I have another son who will make that tough decision too. But you have done your job - your job now is too heal physically and emotionally, to share your experiences and to advocate for good care for those  who will return - maybe notwith physcial injuries but with emotional scars. As parents and Canadians we did not think our precious loved  ones would be experiencing what 8 Platoon did. ps did you know Mellish and Graham were distant cousins? if we ever meet I will tell the tale 

Hugs and kisses from Mom


----------



## Good2Golf (29 Oct 2006)

mom of two soldiers said:
			
		

> MY dear Piper
> 
> I have never written a post before -I have just read  your story and it tears my heart apart, brings tears to my eyes and yet I feel a healing. We have ofthen wonderedhow the wounded in this incident were doing and have wanted to let them know they were in our thoughts and prayers too. In the 2 months since your experience I have learned what a military family really means - I have witnessed the love, the caring, the support that is given to one of their own. Unfortunately I have discovered that from losing my son - your comrade in arms  and friend  - Mark.  We are beginning the healing process as you are - but the scars never will go away. I understand how frightened your family must be for you to return - I have another son who will make that tough decision too. But you have done your job - your job now is too heal physically and emotionally, to share your experiences and to advocate for good care for those  who will return - maybe notwith physcial injuries but with emotional scars. As parents and Canadians we did not think our precious loved  ones would be experiencing what 8 Platoon did. ps did you know Mellish and Graham were distant cousins? if we ever meet I will tell the tale
> 
> Hugs and kisses from Mom



Thank you for the service your sons provided to our country.  Thank you for raising fine men of character.  Please accept my thoughts and prayers for you, Mark's spirit, your son and for your entire family.  As Piper has made clear, the brothership of arms is a tight one...one that it is clear, Mark most certainly belonged to.

 

G2G


----------



## Pte_Martin (29 Oct 2006)

I was a Honour Guard for Mark's Funeral, even know i didn't know him, hearing the stories in Hamilton, made me realize he was a good man and a good soldier


----------



## RHFC_piper (29 Oct 2006)

mom of two soldiers said:
			
		

> MY dear Piper
> 
> I have never written a post before -I have just read  your story and it tears my heart apart, brings tears to my eyes and yet I feel a healing. We have ofthen wonderedhow the wounded in this incident were doing and have wanted to let them know they were in our thoughts and prayers too. In the 2 months since your experience I have learned what a military family really means - I have witnessed the love, the caring, the support that is given to one of their own. Unfortunately I have discovered that from losing my son - your comrade in arms  and friend  - Mark.  We are beginning the healing process as you are - but the scars never will go away. I understand how frightened your family must be for you to return - I have another son who will make that tough decision too. But you have done your job - your job now is too heal physically and emotionally, to share your experiences and to advocate for good care for those  who will return - maybe notwith physcial injuries but with emotional scars. As parents and Canadians we did not think our precious loved  ones would be experiencing what 8 Platoon did. ps did you know Mellish and Graham were distant cousins? if we ever meet I will tell the tale
> 
> Hugs and kisses from Mom



I will make myself available anytime you need or want to talk.  

I only really started to get to know Mark just a few weeks before deployment, we had talked during work up but not as much.

He was an inspirational man, a proud soldier, an amazing athlete, and great Canadian... He will be missed by so many.

I would love any opportunity to learn more about him... expect an email mom of two soldiers... and thank you.


----------



## Hunter (30 Oct 2006)

Mom of two Soldiers - Long before I heard of Mark Graham the soldier, I admired his accomplishments as an athlete.  I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## sandyson (30 Oct 2006)

I took up piping when I turned 50.  Now I am curious about your - say- 10 favorite piping tunes. What are they?  Are you still playing them?  Any tips about pipe maintenance in a hostile climate?  Well done & thanks


----------



## ameliat (3 Nov 2006)

HI I am a mom of a soldier who just returned to Afghanistan this week after bringing his best friend home to bury, this is a terrible thing to have to do, they are such young men. I am sure that my son feels the same way as you as when he was home he was getting anxious to get back to be with his "brothers". You have certainly done your time and did your country proud.


----------



## ProPatria Mike (3 Nov 2006)

Mrs Graham. Permit me to offer my personal condolences and admiration to you. Your son was an outstanding soldier and his loss, to your and our Regimental family, will be felt for many, many years to come. May the Lord bless you during this time and forever. 

Mike.


----------



## weiner01 (4 Nov 2006)

Hey Piper
Hang in there brother!  I to just recently came home from KAF.  It's been almost 2 months now, but the memories (bad and good) are still fresh.  Although I'm only a clk, I certainly understand the suffering of our "front line" soldiers.  All the while while on KAF we (clk's) felt for the "boys"everyday.  We all said that if we could give our danger pay away, we would, and give it to the soldiers such as yourselves.  I spent 7 months in Afghanistan, from Kabul to Bagram to Kandahar, but mostly in KAF.  We all were certainly under some threat pretty much everyday.  Wondering where the next rocket would land on base, to wondering when the next Comms lockout would be.  For those who don't know, when there is a comms lockout, someone is either injured seriously, or ....!  Alls I can say Piper is to hang in there man.  Believe it or not, there are numerous programs avail to us if and when you need them.

Weiner


----------



## Fusaki (5 Nov 2006)

Piper,

Just so you know, we've got this thread bookmarked on Charles' laptop and the guys have been checking it out. Very well put. We all send our best and Pinchy says Hi.

Ask HitorMiss who I am.


----------



## countrygal620 (6 Nov 2006)

cant say i know whats going on in your mind but i will say thank you. thank you for being there for our country.thank you for being you.life does go on, but wanting to go back is also understandable. however you have served your duty, wouldnt you like to start a family for yourself now? whatever you do i hope you choose to be happy, that is all that matters,and no mater what you  choose as a canadian  i for one am dang proud of you and the rest of the men and women over there .


----------



## mellish (9 Nov 2006)

Piper, Play Black Bear!!!

Thank-you for sharing your feelings and experiences.  I'm speechless, THANK-YOU from the bottom of my heart.

I have been trying to track you down since I first read your story.  Your an inspiration, you are dedicated and you are loyal.  A true ROYAL!!!

We will meet one day face to face, I'll have a group hug waiting for you from all of us.

I wish you a speedy recovery, stay strong, and soldier on!

To Charles Company, 1RCR, my thoughts and prays are with you all as the battle continues. 
Stay strong and soldier on!!
Frank was proud to be your WO, he was proud to be a ROYAL!!!
He wrote:

"In my time I have been around the world and lived it's news headlines.  I have been boo-ed and applauded.  I have seen death and despair. Seen birth and growth.  Lived through horrors and held onto hope. I have lived times that others would say were best forgotten, after it all, I will be able to say that, I am proud of who I am... A soldier  
Pro Patria/Airborne!
F.R. Mellish
WO
8Pl, Charles Coy,
1RCR"

Nov 11th will be a little harder this year, but we will stand there proud, tears and all!

Our lives have change forever,  
Kendra Mellish


----------



## countrygal620 (9 Nov 2006)

this november 11th, i know personally i will be thinking about everyone,not just the vets and the past of ww1 n ww2, but mostly of the men and women there now.they deserve our praise and applause as well, and yes most certainly so do men and women of the past wars.


----------



## TravelGuy (9 Nov 2006)

Hi Piper, 

I was very impressed with your post. Your writing has affected a lot of people and should reach as wide an audience as possible. 

When I was handed the casualty list (and what a list that was...) and saw your name on it - with no indication as to your condition - my heart sank. It was one of my worst fears coming to pass, and an event I dreaded every day since I arrived in theatre. Coming to Kandahar, I was not worried about the rocket attacks. I was worried that I someone I knew would be hurt or killed.

I can't tell you how happy I was to see you in the hospital here at KAF on that fateful day. I really wasn't sure what I was going to see when I arrived. Seeing you awake (albeit a little doped up) was an incredible relief. Once we started joking and I saw you smiling I knew you were going to be just fine. You showed a strength of character in the hospital that day and throughout your recovery that I find inspiring. I am very proud to call you a friend and look forward to seeing you when I return to Canada. 

You've done your part here in Afghanistan. I'm sure your buddies here would agree. 

The big pitcher of beer is on me next time.

-J


----------



## Samsquanch (9 Nov 2006)

Piper, thank you for your sacrifice. I hope you are recovering quickly. My thoughts and prayers to the men in the women in the field making the world a better place. Welcome home!
Thank you 
Kris


----------



## Jacqueline (9 Nov 2006)

Thank you Piper. You have incredible bravery, and I want to thank you for it. Thank you isn't quite the phrase, there is something deeper than that. I can't quite put it into words. You've been a part of something that we shall overcome one day as a people. Because of someone like you many lives are able to be.


----------



## katester81 (12 Nov 2006)

Piper, I have always said, "those guys love what they do, they know where they're going, and that is where they want to be".  I comenence you on your bravery and your strong journey.  May you get well to join your boys.  Noone like myself will ever know what it is like to be there, but I would like to say thank you for your bravery, thank you for wanting to protect your fellow Canadians!!!  You are truly a CANADIAN HERO


----------



## Shelby67 (13 Nov 2006)

Long Sword said:
			
		

> I never would have head this from the news.
> 
> You have also given me, a civilian, great insight into how the members of our military think. You will be an example if I enlist.
> 
> All the best in your recovery.



Took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## maverick_brent (14 Nov 2006)

piper, i hope you see how many hearts you've touched...how many eyes you've opened by your post...rememberance day brought somuch more this year then it ever has, i live near Truro N.S where we have been touched greatly by the deaths in afghanistan...and everytime i think or hear of a death, i think of you, and this post. I gave a copy of this post to a good freidn fo mine who served in the Korean war...the story brought tears to his eyes....no-one could ever thank you enough piper..


http://media.putfile.com/A-Tribute-For-Our-Fallen-Soldiers


a great video tribute to our soldiers fallen and serving...


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 Nov 2006)

Piper has been reprinted in The London Honda Newsletter here:

http://www.imakenews.com/londonhonda/e_article000689503.cfm?x=b8qpFqf,b4TPy3Df


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (14 Nov 2006)

...and been invited to the local country radio stations " megaprize" party tonight.........well forget lad,  the $ 10,000 megaprize is all mine.

http://www.kicx106.com/index.php?set_language=en&cccpage=megaprize


----------



## RHFC_piper (14 Nov 2006)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Piper has been reprinted in The London Honda Newsletter here:
> 
> http://www.imakenews.com/londonhonda/e_article000689503.cfm?x=b8qpFqf,b4TPy3Df



I find it funny that everyone (with the exception of only a few) who have reposted this has included my message to the Mods of these forums, which makes no sence unless it's reposted on another forums.  

I've had a lot of questions about who the 'Mods' are, as well as what (HoM) is... oh well...




			
				Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> ...and been invited to the local country radio stations " megaprize" party tonight.........well forget lad,  the $ 10,000 megaprize is all mine.
> 
> http://www.kicx106.com/index.php?set_language=en&cccpage=megaprize



Well... I'm going to stay as low profile as I can with this one... It's a 'support the troops' ralley as well, so I'm going to be taking a lot of pictures.


----------



## Drummy (14 Nov 2006)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Piper has been reprinted in The London Honda Newsletter here:
> 
> http://www.imakenews.com/londonhonda/e_article000689503.cfm?x=b8qpFqf,b4TPy3Df
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (14 Nov 2006)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> Well... I'm going to stay as low profile as I can with this one... It's a 'support the troops' ralley as well, so I'm going to be taking a lot of pictures.



Well since the kids decided to play 'yoyo without the string' with my camera and I don't have the cash for a new one right now, I will be hitting the Kicx folks for pictures of the Guelph party.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (14 Nov 2006)

...and of course my red is the army.ca shirt. ;D


----------



## RHFC_piper (14 Nov 2006)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Well since the kids decided to play 'yoyo without the string' with my camera and I don't have the cash for a new one right now, I will be hitting the Kicx folks for pictures of the Guelph party.



I'm sure they'll be posting them on their site. I'm also sure they'd be more than happy to share them 

Either way, one of us will have to start a post about the big show... I guess it'll come down to who gets home first and who is the most sober   ;D



			
				Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> ...and of course my red is the army.ca shirt. ;D



Same here.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (15 Nov 2006)

I won a 5-disc cd/dvd player........and got the e-mail of the guy taking pictures for the station, so all in all, a good night in Guelph.

...oh yea, and ran into just plain 'Piper'.


----------



## Hunter (28 Nov 2006)

Piper - Good to see you on Canada AM this morning.  Best wishes for a continued speedy recovery!


----------



## RHFC_piper (28 Nov 2006)

Hunter said:
			
		

> Piper - Good to see you on Canada AM this morning.  Best wishes for a continued speedy recovery!



I thought it was going to be a local story only... and I missed it... I don't sleep at night, so I tend to sleep in a lot.

It was a worth while cause; messages to the troops.


----------



## career_radio-checker (28 Nov 2006)

Is there a  video link to Piper's appearance on Canada AM? I can't find it.


----------



## mckee19 (26 Mar 2007)

i know this topic has not been posted in for awhile, but is there any update on how you are doing recovery wise? 
i was pretty moved by the post you left RHFC_piper just want to know how your doing

thanks for your contributions to this country, its greatly appreciated.


----------



## RHFC_piper (26 Mar 2007)

mckee19 said:
			
		

> i know this topic has not been posted in for awhile, but is there any update on how you are doing recovery wise?



It's a long road.

For a quick sum up;
I'm on a temporary Medical Category and am currently restricted to 'no work', since sitting, standing, laying moving for extended periods hurts. My contract with 1 RCR ended in January, and now (after some complications) I'm on a contract with LFCA...  or 31 CBG... or some one... 

Physiotherapy is going pretty well. I'm progressing fairly quickly. I should be able to run/jog short distances in a month or so... walking hurts now, but its getting better every day.  Within the next few weeks I'll be reducing the frequency of Physio (from 3X per week to 2X) and I will be going to a public gym every other day.

I haven't been back to OSISS (the head shrinkers) in a month or so... Things have kind of been up in the air with them, probably since all the other guys are back, and they have 6 months of issues...  I still have my own demons; Bad dreams, day dreams, and I just get angry and depressed a lot, but I'm able to deal with it for the most part.

As for going back; Not likely... not any time soon anyway.   By the time I DAG 'Green' (fit to go) again, the tour will be deploying, and now that I'm back to my home unit again, I'd have to go through the same fight I went through the last time I went, and the chances of getting the same kind of placement would be pretty slim... just getting the clearance to go again, from my home unit, would be a slim chance.   Then theres my family and soon-to-be wife (April 24th);  After what happened, they would be pretty far from cool with me going back.

I still want to go back...  I thought this feeling would change when my platoon (and company) got back, but it's only gotten worse.  
And as for the boys;  I was hoping to see them at the air port when they came in, but thanks to the gas shortage, Class C contract issues (which created money issues), my truck breaking down, and some personal medical issues, I couldn't make it when they arrived in Trenton...  I feel like I've let them down twice.
I've only talked to one person in my section (by e-mail) since they've been home...  I miss them, but I feel like I'm not really one of them any more.  I don't feel right contacting them as I don't think I can relate anymore... they've been through so much more.  Besides, I think they'll all need time to get back to normal, and the last thing they need is some toon who bailed out after a few weeks hanging around talking like he was really there.

There's supposed to be a medals parade and memorial in Petawawa at the end of April, but I'll be in St. Lucia getting married, so I'll be letting them down again.
I guess I'll get whatever medals I'm entitled to when I get back.  They can just mail them to me, it doesn't matter.

Anyway.. this quick sum up turned into a novel yet again... 
Things are going well enough for now.  I don't know what the future holds and I've stopped trying to plan.


It's really not all as bad as it sounds... I'm still alive... and I have all my bits and pieces (except maybe some chunks of meat), but I'll be good to go in time.

Sorry for writing a novel.

Cheers :cheers:


----------



## Danjanou (26 Mar 2007)

First of all Never say you’re “letting them down” because you’ll be getting married instead of on parade. It’s no such thing, just unfortunate that the timings didn’t work out. 

Talk to you CoC, perhaps they can arrange for you to receive your medals prior to the wedding.

As for writing a novel, again don’t apologize. It’s one of the reasons this board exists. To help each other out. If keeping us updated helps and you can take the time to do so, do it. It also may help other’s in the future. 

Congrats by the way on the wedding. That as any of us who’ve gone down that aisle will tell you is your priority now. The Regiment, the job and other tours will be there for you….when you’re ready. For now enjoy St Lucia, you’ve earned it.

BTW when’s the bachelor party and we’re all invited right?
 8)


----------



## RHFC_piper (26 Mar 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> BTW when’s the bachelor party and we’re all invited right?
> 8)



stag and doe (the wife wouldn't have it any other way)
Friday April 6th @ 8pm
Kitchener Armouries (JRs Mess)
$5 in Advance / $7 at the door

The boys (in my home unit) have lots of fun and games planned.

Everyone's welcome.


The next night (the 7th) is our regiments 'welcome home' party for our troops who just came back, combined with a 'farewell' party for the troops leaving on work up.
We're inviting friends and family as well as members of the local legions.


----------



## Kirkhill (27 Mar 2007)

I can not imagine anybody begrudging you the right to talk about your experiences, nor can I imagine them thinking that "losing the odd chunk of meat" doesn't justify "bailing out".

You didn't bail.  You served.   Thank you.

As to the rest .... enjoy the wedding.  The next day you're under a new CO.  

All the best Pipey.


----------



## proudnurse (30 Mar 2007)

Piper, 

I wish you and your wife a lifetime of warm memories, and you guys have my blessings. Enjoy your time together in St Lucia, I bet it's beautiful there. And you are definately not some "toon" that bailed out. Just like Kirkhill had said, you got hurt that definately does not mean that you quit! If anything, I bet they are so proud and happy that you are okay, and making plans for your wedding. I'm also sure that they would be happy to talk to you anytime. Sounds like you are recovering along awesome! I'm sure that you'll be running and jogging those short distances, in no time. 

You said that you don't feel like one of "them" well, you did serve your country too just like they did. I'm just as bit proud of you for that, as I am for the others that served too. 

~Rebecca


----------



## RHFC_piper (21 Apr 2007)

Well... It's almost time.

0400h tomorrow morning is reveille, then at 0515h we mount up in 1X stretched limo bound for Toronto. 
At 0800h we board the plane and should arrive in sunny St. Lucia at 1400h.
I'm sure the airports (both here and in St. Lucia) are going to be fun.  I'm sure they'll understand here in Canada why I set off the metal detectors... but it's going to be interesting trying to explian away shrapnel in St. Lucia.   ;D

Anyway, We have roughly 2 days of relaxation, then at 1500h on Tuesday, April 24th, I will close with and marry the enemy Fiancee.  
The way I see it; I've already been through probably the worst I could ever go through.. how bad could marriage be by comparison?!?  (seems like famous last words... )

Besides, if it doesn't work out, I have the rest of the week to try to get eaten by sharks  ;D.


----------



## Pte_Martin (21 Apr 2007)

Have a Safe trip and Congrads! Make sure you take lots of pictures and post some


----------



## Mike Baker (21 Apr 2007)

Have fun! And remember, take pictures, when you can


----------



## gaspasser (21 Apr 2007)

Congrats RHFC and Mrs RHFC!  Have fun in Saint Lukes, and don't worry about the metal detectors....they'll just smile and nid when they see where the metal is...shuts 'em right up... ;D    ;D


----------



## RHFC_piper (21 Apr 2007)

I have a doctors note (which is bearly legible... damn doctor scrawl..  ), so I hope that'll help.  

Either way, I'm sure there will be no problems.  

I'll take my Army.ca coin and/or t-shirt and get some pics on the beach    ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (21 Apr 2007)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> I'll take my Army.ca coin and/or t-shirt and get some pics on the beach    ;D


How about both?


----------



## RHFC_piper (21 Apr 2007)

Meh... why not... it's not like either consume a whole lot of space.


----------



## BernDawg (21 Apr 2007)

Don't sweat the airport.  I have over a pound of steel in my legs and when I set off the metal detectors they just hear me out and pat me down and I've yet to have a problem in the past 14 years.
How bad can getting married be?  Well for starters we aren't allowed to shoot back.   
Best of luck man.  You earned it.


----------



## Pea (21 Apr 2007)

Congrats Piper, and the soon to be Mrs. 

"Live, Love, Laugh". All the best to you two now, and in the future.

Enjoy the holiday! (as I sit grumbling in dreary Edmonton...)


----------



## niner domestic (21 Apr 2007)

A Highland wish and toast for you both:


May the best you've ever seen
Be the worst you'll ever see;
May a moose ne'er leave yer girnal
Wi' a teardrop in his e'e.
May ye aye keep hale and hearty
Till ye're auld enough tae dee,
May ye aye be just as happy
As I wish ye aye tae be.

May the best you've ever seen
Be the worst you'll ever see;
May a mouse never leave your pantry
With a teardrop in his eye
May you keep whole and hearty
Till you're old enough to die,
May you be just as happy
As I wish you to be.


----------



## cameron (21 Apr 2007)

Congrats Piper, and good call on choosing the West Indies for your honeymoon.  For your second honeymoon you should come to St. Kitts though.  I don't know if its something in the water but plenty of babies get made here.


----------



## deedster (21 Apr 2007)

Heartfelt congratulationds Piper...you dererve the best.  Also to Mrs. Piper    Happy days!


----------



## RHFC_piper (21 Apr 2007)

Thanks for all the kind words.  I'm sure I'll have a great time, and I'm hoping they'll have internet there so I can post pics of how nice it is there...  HEHEHE  

Just so you all know; the 'bride to be' actually lurks on these forums occasionally; PipersWife... I keep bugging her to update her profile, but she's not keen on it... she's not an 'Army type', she just like to keep an eye on what I'm doing on the WWW. (she's kinda like the conscience I never had... A filter between my brain and my mouth. or in this case, keyboard.)

As well, my sister, PipersSister, will also be in attendance as our official photographer (the resort charges $175 for 6 photos and $275 for a DVD of photos... nuts to that.)  And I'm sure she'll be posting details somewhere on the interwebby.


----------



## proudnurse (22 Apr 2007)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> Meh... why not... it's not like either consume a whole lot of space.



Awesome! Since you will have your "coin" and "shirt" with you.... in a sense we'll all be with you guys for good luck. I hope you guys have a great get away, and all my blessings are with you both for the future. 

~Rebecca


----------



## redleafjumper (22 Apr 2007)

And I hope that you are taking your pipes!  The stirring notes of the "Highland Wedding" would be a good choice.

Congratulations and cheers,


----------



## midget-boyd91 (22 Apr 2007)

Well, because I still haven't been able to get it into my head on how to post pics, I'll just send a link to the picture   It pretty much says it all.

http://www.choiceshirts.com/images/PL/-9/PL-90073A-md.jpg

Congrats to you and the MRS.


Edit: After some tinkering I figured out how to post pics, but didn't post it on here because I was helped out and had it posted here for me.


----------



## Mike Baker (22 Apr 2007)

This one you mean?


----------



## midget-boyd91 (22 Apr 2007)

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> This one you mean?



Exactly

Thanks... ;D


----------



## RangerRay (23 Apr 2007)

Congrats, Piper.  May you both have a long and happy marriage.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (25 Apr 2007)

WARNING....Complete all your projects now, get your hobby rights entrenched and read the fine print before you sign!!!! (how can you tell I married a lawyer) Oh and by the way Congrats!!!!


----------



## RHFC_piper (30 Apr 2007)

Mike_Baker said:
			
		

>



Heh... Nice... I don't think the wife would like that one...  ;D good stuff.

Well..  I'm back, and nicely tanned. (actually... more like burned.)

I'm not going to flood the forums with pics, but I will be putting them online somewhere (for the family and such.), but not today...

Cheers :cheers:


----------



## geo (30 Apr 2007)

Heh.....
You still have time before it's too late......"temporary insanity" can be cured 

Oh well - married life isn't bad - congrats 

CHIMO!


----------



## gaspasser (30 Apr 2007)

Congrats Piper Family...will we see PiperJr???
Welcome to the Club.


----------



## RHFC_piper (30 Apr 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Congrats Piper Family...will we see PiperJr???



Thanks... 

We have too many plans for travel (and possibly more tours... maybe...) so we're not planning on rugrats for a long while.


----------



## gaspasser (30 Apr 2007)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> Thanks...
> 
> We have too many plans for travel (and possibly more tours... maybe...) so we're not planning on rugrats for a long while.


 ;D There's always the Infamous Aftertour Accidental Discharge  ;D
Hopefully you are both well tanned and well rested.   
Did you ever make it to Trenton to "pipe off" your platton mates?  That would've been heart wrenching.  
Cheers,


----------



## RHFC_piper (30 Apr 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Did you ever make it to Trenton to "pipe off" your platton mates?  That would've been heart wrenching.



Unfortunately, no.  A slew of issues came up; Vehicle breakdown, Gas prices and 'contract issues' (aka. no money).  I was unable to make it when they landed.  What bothers me more is that my home unit sent a group to meet with the troops coming in, who were attached to 1 RCR, and I knew nothing about it until a week later when they asked why I wasn't there... Made me feel even worse.  oh well..

I was also planning on playing for the memorial last week, but I had made the wedding plans even before I deployed, so I had no choice but to miss that as well.

I miss the boys and haven't really been in contact with them since they've been home... But I'm going to try to make my way back up as soon as I can.  But, again, it all hinges on my contract and weather or not they (MO) think I'm fit to return to duty... and by return to duty, they mean; back to civilian work and part time army.  If I have to go looking for a job, I won't have much time to get away.  It's all up in the air right now.

Anyway, it's not all bleak.  I did have a nice vacation.  Very relaxing.  I think I'll be going back to St. Lucia in the future, as there was a lot I wanted to do, but didn't have the time (or physical ability - still healing) to do it.   And the wife loved it there...  so we'll be heading back again (cash permitting).


----------



## career_radio-checker (1 May 2007)

I was going to contribute a token marital joke but the ones I could think of aren't that great. So I'll just say congrats to you and your new chain of command wife.

I hope you were able to visit Pigeon Island while you were in St. Lucia and see the fort.


----------



## RHFC_piper (1 May 2007)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> I was going to contribute a token marital joke but the ones I could think of aren't that great. So I'll just say congrats to you and your new chain of command wife.
> 
> I hope you were able to visit Pigeon Island while you were in St. Lucia and see the fort.



Thanks.   
BTW; The RSM (Residential Sergeant Major) loves the jokes... since they usually reinforce her position in the CoC.   ;D

As for Pigeon Island;  I didn't get the chance to get to the fort, due to all the wedding stuff (and drinking :blotto: ).  
There were a few things I didn't get around to;
- Friday Fish Fry in Dennary
- Saterday Night street party; both in Dennary and Anse-La-Raye
- Rain Forest Canopy tour (Zip line through the canopy - couldn't do it physically)
- Hike up Gros Piton (again, couldn't do it Physically)
- Cruise to Martinique
- and of course, Pigeon Island National Park (Fort)
(to name just a few), But thats why I want to go back when I have more time and am in better shape.

But I did get to see quite a bit; We took a land and sea tour through a bunch of fishing villages (Dennary, Anse-la-raye, Cannaries, Soufriere, etc.), got to see the 'Volcano' and the Sulphur springs (which stank, and hurt my legs - too much walking and stairs), then we had a nice cruise back to Castries and even stopped to go snorkling on the way.  
I wanted to try to get a SCUBA qualification here in Canada before going (since the qual there is only for the resort and cost $200) but I didn't have the time (or ability). I did end up going snorkling quite a bit, and even managed to get a little sting from a jelly fish.  Good times.

Anyway, we had fun... and we're going to go back.   ;D


----------



## FascistLibertarian (1 May 2007)

Thank you.
That was one of the best things I have ever read (and I am a huge book nerd)
It got me all chocked up and now I need to go work my job on the telephone, but that is alright!
Thank you for what you did for your country and your friends and for having the courage to write about how you felt.


----------



## proudnurse (4 May 2007)

Glad you guys had a great time and your photo is beautiful! Thanks for sharing Piper  From reading your story about the trip, you're making me want to go and visit there someday too, as I've yet to visit somewhere Tropical. 

~Rebecca


----------



## geo (4 May 2007)

Heh.....Good on ya

Many happy returns!


----------



## Yrys (24 May 2007)

I'm still curious about the metal detector ....

Want to share a bit on that one ?


----------



## RHFC_piper (24 May 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> I'm still curious about the metal detector ....
> 
> Want to share a bit on that one ?



I went through and nothing happened... The security guard asked me if there was something wrong, 'cause I was kinda shifty as I walked through, and so I explained the situation.  I got her to use the wand metal detector and the shrapnel set that off, but it's too small for the big metal detector.

In St. Lucia, I set off the detector before we left, and had to explain the situation again... But still had no trouble getting through.  We got to the airport about an hour and a half early, and were able to zip right through security as there were very few people there.  By the time my folks got to the air port from the resort, the place was packed and security had tightened. It took them 10 times longer to get through the checkpoint.  Good timing for me.

Anyway, in conclusion; I'm guessing the pieces in me are either too small for the standard metal detectors, or they're not metal (possibly rock and debris, possibly DU... oh well.)


----------



## Yrys (24 May 2007)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> or they're not metal (possibly rock and debris, possibly DU... oh well.)



Are you saying that you're sad that there may not be metal, or ''not enough ''  ;D ?


----------



## RHFC_piper (24 May 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Are you saying that you're sad that there may not be metal, or ''not enough ''  ;D ?



Definitely not enough... metal that is.

As for the DU; we'll see what happens if I'm glowing in 10 years.


----------



## Mike Baker (24 May 2007)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> we'll see what happens if I'm glowing in 10 years.


The human glow stick. You never have to crack it and it will always work. Only one size though. Comes with wife. 


 I had to Piper ;D


----------



## medaid (24 May 2007)

*muahahaha*  ;D just watch out for your children piper. It's always the kids that exhibit the X gene. Remember, it comes form the male side of the family!


----------



## RHFC_piper (24 May 2007)

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> The human glow stick. You never have to crack it and it will always work. Only one size though. Comes with wife.
> I had to Piper ;D



heh... thanks...  ;D

Oddly, I've already heard of 'the human glow stick', or at least something like it.  We use the term; "Glow stick soldier": Only works for 12 hours in the field.  In reference to soldiers who 'shut 'er down' early during an ex.




			
				MedTech said:
			
		

> *muahahaha*  ;D just watch out for your children piper. It's always the kids that exhibit the X gene. Remember, it comes form the male side of the family!



If that becomes the case, I will just have to produce a 'Weapon X'... Then sick him/her on the Taliban.
Thanks for pointing out the bright side.  ;D


----------



## medaid (24 May 2007)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> If that becomes the case, I will just have to produce a 'Weapon X'... Then sick him/her on the Taliban.
> Thanks for pointing out the bright side.  ;D



No problem! But, you have to come up with a cooler name then 'Weapons X', gotta be something like 'The Ultimate Piper' or something  unleash the wrath and kilte*d* fu*r*ry!  ;D


----------



## GAP (24 May 2007)

> unleash the wrath and kilter furry!


 Really?

Uhhh....pun intended?.....or should it be "fury".....otherwise this is more than we need to know  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (24 May 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> But, you have to come up with a cooler name then 'Weapons X'


Lil' Piper? Or you could have a family of super heros. Call them The Piper Squad, and their special move will be the Power of the Pipes. Any thing better?


----------



## medaid (24 May 2007)

GAP said:
			
		

> Really?
> 
> Uhhh....pun intended?.....or should it be "fury".....otherwise this is more than we need to know  ;D



hahaha amended amended!


----------



## RHFC_piper (11 Jun 2007)

I don't mean to keep reviving this thread, but I didn't want to start a new one just to post a picture.
A friend from my section overseas sent me this picture.  It's actually a screen capture from a video he took.. Which means he actually got some of me playing on film too 

Either way, here it is... September 2nd, 2006. Op Medusa, day 2.  The South side of the Arghandab river (Bazzar-e-Panjwayi), Panjwayi District, Kandahar.
From what I was told, I was playing 'The Black Bear Hornpipe' and 'Scotland the Brave' at the request of WO. Mellish, while the Video was being taken.






"Piper!! Black Bear!!"



_EDIT_: Video has been received.




BTW: Thats not 'Black bear' or 'Scotland the Brave'....  But I did play both.


----------



## cameron (12 Jun 2007)

Nice RHFC_piper, very nice. :cdnsalute:


----------



## Haggis (12 Jun 2007)

RHFC_Piper: I can guess that tune in six notes!  Great video.

Cheers and congrats on the marriage, too.

Haggis


----------



## Mike Baker (12 Jun 2007)

cameron said:
			
		

> Nice RHFC_piper, very nice. :cdnsalute:


+1, very good Piper


----------



## Wookilar (13 Jun 2007)

Simply, very cool.

Wook


----------



## the 48th regulator (13 Jun 2007)

That picture is brilliant, and talk about historical reasons too!

http://heritage.scotsman.com/greatscots.cfm?id=39912005

Describes the battle of dargai, and the story of a piper.....

BTW, in the world there are only three paintings done of the battle.  When the regiment stands up, I will see about getting you to see one of them Piper.

dileas

tess


----------



## deedster (13 Jun 2007)

RHFC_piper, that's EXCELLENT!  8)


----------



## RangerRay (13 Jun 2007)

I take it you guys weren't too worried about Timmy finding your position...?  ;D


----------



## Haggis (13 Jun 2007)

RangerRay said:
			
		

> I take it you guys weren't too worried about Timmy finding your position...?  ;D



They probably thought the pipes were the cry of some Taliban hunting predator... and they would've been right!


----------



## RHFC_piper (13 Jun 2007)

RangerRay said:
			
		

> I take it you guys weren't too worried about Timmy finding your position...?  ;D



Well... If they didn't find us when the 25mm lit them up, I don't think the pipes would have helped them locate us.  


I can only hope the timmys freaked out when they heard the skirl of the horns over the panjwayi valley... even just one.


----------



## GAP (25 Jul 2007)

I was not sure where to post this, so this seemed appros.....

Bureaucracy gap leaves some soldiers without benefits
 TheStar.com July 25, 2007 Murray Brewster CANADIAN PRESS
Article Link

Programs, services under Veterans Affairs often unavailable for months after leaving the military

OTTAWA–Soldiers returning to civilian life after being wounded in Afghanistan face the possibility of being unemployed and without medical benefits for months following their discharge because of a gap in the bureaucracy between the military and Veterans Affairs Canada.

Applications for programs and services under the new Veterans Charter are not considered until after a Forces member is released and that "typically results in a delay of several months before eligibility is determined and benefits are received," say documents released to The Canadian Press under the Access to Information Act.

At the same time, public service regulations restrict military members who are about to be discharged from applying for priority appointments in the civil service until after they're out of uniform.

"Therefore most can expect to be unemployed for a period of time after release," said an Oct. 11, 2006, briefing note prepared for Defence Minister Gordon O'Connor.

"Both circumstances are significant sources of stress for medically releasing members."

A senior program director at Veterans Affairs said the department is aware of the gap and doing what it can to speed up the benefits approval process, especially for badly wounded soldiers.

Despite that Ken Miller of Veterans Affairs in Charlottetown said a handful of case delays have emerged since the charter – which overhauled veterans' benefits – went into effect April 1, 2006.


Miller wouldn't say how many cases have fallen through the cracks, but described it as "minimal."

The degree of the disability goes a long way in determining how quickly a case is expedited. Soldiers with less severe medical cases face routine processing.


----------



## RHFC_piper (25 Jul 2007)

As much as I'd like to complain about the issues with veterans affairs, I really can't as I understand (more so now) what they're going through in trying to enact the changes accompanying the new charter.  I do have some complaints about how veterans are treated (as stated in the article), but not just Afghanistan Vets, but all Vets.  When I was at the announcement of the new Charter (at the Polish Legion in Kitchener) a lot of the older vets, and not just WW2 and Korea Vets but peacekeeping vets too, were commenting on how the Charter wouldn't really help them, and then I listened to tonnes of their problems with "the system".  So, in reality, it seems like Situation: No Change... just more hype 'cause the new generation of vets are young and in the public eye.

In my own case, I can't say that I've fallen through the cracks completely yet... I've stepped in some cracks, but I'm not through yet.
VAC really can't do much for my case yet for the following reasons;
- I'm still employed with the CF
- I'm still receiving medical care from the CF (not 'medically stable)
- I'm not in need of assistance from VAC as I'm still being paid and medical is covered
- I'm not officially disabled in any way as I'm still recovering (physio)

I'm in a grey area as I have no visible disabilities... for the most part, no one sees my wounds as they're all on my legs and back... even the one on my elbow looks like it could have just been a scrape, and the shrapnel in my kidneys is tucked away from the public.  And there is optimism for recovery, but no one can tell me the long term effects of my injuries.
There are a lot of us in this "grey area"...  
As much as I hate to say it; it seems as though things would have been easier if I had just lost a limb... then it would be fairly cut and dry, instead of all the humming and haa-ing over weather or not these wounds will affect me later in life, of if I'll have a full recovery.   (I'm not trying to say those who lost limbs are having an easier time, just annoyed with the way things go.)

The worst part of being wounded in battle is not knowing what your future has in store... Physically, mentally, employment, education, financially.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (29 Aug 2007)

With all that metal in you, it must be interesting going through airport security.


----------



## RHFC_piper (29 Aug 2007)

Colin P said:
			
		

> With all that metal in you, it must be interesting going through airport security.



I have a doctors note.  ;D  (I really do... needed it to fly to St. Lucia)



Actually, the shrapnel doesn't set off the big metal detectors... just the little hand held ones, and it has to be held fairly close.
They're either in really deep or they're not all metal...  Thankfully, I found out (from the BOI meeting) that they were not using depleted uranium... so it might just be rock, or garbage or something.


----------



## the 48th regulator (29 Aug 2007)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> I have a doctors note.  ;D  (I really do... needed it to fly to St. Lucia)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I never got a note for mine, luckily nothing has been set off.

Unfortunately, MIR and the likes are a nono.

What's with us Charles company folk and Metal.  Decades apart even!


dileas

tess


----------



## HItorMiss (29 Aug 2007)

My Arm will set off the Hand held too.

I think there are a few of us Charles guys who could.


----------



## RHFC_piper (29 Aug 2007)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> I never got a note for mine, luckily nothing has been set off.
> 
> Unfortunately, MIR and the likes are a nono.
> 
> ...



Yeah... when I got to Sunnybrook, they scheduled me for an MRI...  I was waiting outside of the Imaging room when the sedatives wore off and I figured out where I was and had a small spaz on the nurse...  They didn't understand just what "shrapnel" meant.  I tried to get out of the gurney and they kinda freak out... 



			
				HitorMiss said:
			
		

> My Arm will set off the Hand held too.
> 
> I think there are a few of us Charles guys who could.




Heh... yeah...  I think I could name a few guys who'd make the metal detectors buzz.   The gunner from my section can attach a magnet to just about every appendage simply by the amount of shrapnel still left in him.

They should replace the polar bear with a big magnet, since Charles seems to attract a lot of metal.  ;D


----------



## RHFC_piper (4 Sep 2007)

It has now been one full year since I left the field of battle in Panjwayi wounded by friendly fire.  One year since the loss of so many great soldiers from enemy fire in Pashmul and friendly fire on Masum Ghar.
So much has happened since then, so much has changed, but I still feel the loss and I’ll never forget my brothers.

Since September 4th, 2006, I’ve celebrated a Birthday (in the hospital in Germany), attended numerous Red Friday rallies, participated in a ceremony dedicating a new memorial for Veterans in my home town (as a piper), and attended a Remembrance Day ceremony. 
In December of ’06, my then-fiancée and I bought our first home, moved in and hosted a Christmas gathering for friends and family. After celebrating New Years with friends, we began to plan our wedding. 

Meanwhile, my brothers on the frontlines huddled in dusty ditches and filled sand bags, defending the area we fought so hard to capture from the Taliban.  They spent their Remembrance Day training the replacements for the wounded that were sent home, as well recovering from their own wounds.  

Christmas for most of Charles Coy, was spent in Panjwayi, along the new front lines, which they carved months before.  Pictures of small Christmas trees, decorated with linked ammunition and grenades, with skin magazines and wet-wipes for presents under them, made their way back to me as some friends had the opportunity to use computers as they returned to “civilization” for supplies.  

The sight of long, khaki desert socks, hung like Christmas stockings around a machine gun bunker made me long to be there with them to enjoy the experience. Yet, I knew that most of them felt the same about being where I was.
By January, while the troops were preparing for their return home, via Cyprus, I was still recovering.  With still a few holes yet to close, my hopes of getting back to the boys were effectively dashed, and I had to accept my position.

During my recovery, many opportunities had come up; Public speaking events with media, schools and other organizations helped me to come to terms with what I had been through as well as allow me to help many uniformed or misinformed civilians to understand what the soldiers over there were going through. Invitations to sporting events and social gatherings as a “guest of honour” filled me with pride and yet, at the same time, made me feel bad as I could only hope my fellow soldiers, still lying in ditches in Afghanistan, felt as appreciated at I did.

I even had the opportunity, and the honour, to address the command elements of every reserve unit (and some regular force units) in LFCA at a conference held in Toronto as a guest speaker. I was told to be as candid as possible, and not to pull any punches, as the information would be useful in preparing these units for the next rotation as well as help them to understand what their soldiers have been through on this rotation.  I did my best and received a warm response.  

More surprises came as my sister and fiancée organized a fundraiser to replace a set of Bagpipes borrowed from my home unit, which I had been using for 8 years, with my very own set.  After a few months, I was surprised with a set of pipes which had been donated by McCallum Bagpipes of Scotland, and the remaining funds were then donated to the Wounded Warrior fund on behalf of those who had donated it originally.

By February, my fellow soldiers were on their way home form Cyprus.  Soon, we’d all be able to get together again in Petawawa for the home coming party, medals parade and memorial for the fallen… or so I though.  Unfortunately, this gathering conflicted with the date my wife and I had chosen, well before deployment, as our wedding date.

While my company marched onto the parade square to receive their well deserved accolades and tour medals, I stood on the soft sandy beach of Saint Lucia, marrying my beloved with our bare feet in the sand and the Caribbean sun beating down on us.
While there, I thought a lot of my platoon mates and wished they could have been there with me. 

After returning, now a newly married man, things began to calm down.  I was able to contact my platoon mates again, I finally got back to work at my home unit, and physio was back on track after a short hiccup (wedding).

When I finally received my medal, it was exactly how I envisioned it; it was presented to me by my home units’ commanding officer, who had also just completed a tour in Afghanistan, on the last Thursday night of the training year, which also happened to be the Company Smoker. The soldiers of the unit were in civilian attire, formed up in the vehicle compound of the Kitchener Armoury, anxiously awaiting the command to go to their hot dogs, ham burgers and 2 free beers.  No pomp, no ceremony… Just the medal and a few pints with the boys.

Since the end of the training year, I’ve been back to work full days as the Unit Recruiting NCO… A position which I am slightly apprehensive about... especially when the parents of young soldiers ask questions about tours in Afghanistan, in particular, how mine went.  It hasn’t scared off any potential recruits… So Far.

And now, a full year after the events which tore apart a company, placed it in the history books and cost the lives of some of the greatest people I’ve ever known… Much has changed, yet much has stayed the same.  I still feel the loss; not only of those who fell in battle and in the incident, but also the loss of the experience of the tour.  With all that has happened, both good and bad, I would still trade it all for the chance to be back with my platoon, as if none of the events which sent me home ever happened.

What is to come?  I still don’t know.  I still can’t run well enough to go back… or even participate in normal unit training.  It’s going to take more time and more physio.  I have no idea where my future lies, with either the military or the civilian world. I’ve been offered positions in many CF trades and organizations, all of which are appealing, but now I have to consider my wife’s needs and interests.  And the long term effects of my injuries are still yet to be seen.

For now, I’ll sit at my desk in the unit recruiting office, sort out paperwork for the new applicants and remember all the experiences I had a year ago… good and bad.

I don’t think I could ever forget them.


----------



## mudrecceman (4 Sep 2007)

No words that come to my mind seem worthy so...


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Sep 2007)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> Since the end of the training year, I’ve been back to work full days as the Unit Recruiting NCO… A position which I am slightly apprehensive about... especially when the parents of young soldiers ask questions about tours in Afghanistan, in particular, how mine went.  It hasn’t scared off any potential recruits… So Far.



Your story may be the one that most young men and women need to hear.


----------



## RHFC_piper (4 Sep 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Your story may be the one that most young men and women need to hear.



I suppose, but it doesn't help their parents.  Most of the people I deal with for enrollment are 16 (Military Co-op) and a lot of their parents are very apprehensive about them having anything to do with the military anyway.

I won't go into all the 'Amazing' questions I get from parents, students and their co-op teachers, as that would boarder on 'unprofessional'... I just try to answer them the best I can, while trying to explain that co-op _IS_ the real military, not cadets... and we are training to do the same job we do over seas.

As much as I want to tell them exactly what they may be getting into (both good and bad), I am also trying to fill the ranks of the regiment. I don't lie, I don't sugar coat anything, and I don't omit anything they really need to know.... I just don't go into great detail about certain aspects unless they ask specific questions. Most people don't know what questions to ask, so I rarely have to deal with it.  It's kind of like a 'need to know' thing... but there are some days when students, parents and teachers ask the right questions or make the right (or wrong) statements and I have to give them all the information.  

To be quite honest, there are some times when I wish it did scare them a little... or enough to send them running... especially when they ask if they'll have to 'do the job', which is usually followed by the 'I don't think I could do that' statement.   I have a hard time understanding why someone would join a combat arms trade expecting never to do their job.

Anyway,  I don't mind my job... It gives me something to laugh about on good days, and fills the void the rest of the time.


----------



## simysmom99 (5 Sep 2007)

Piper, welcome to the "1 Year Later" club.  It gets better, I promise.
I have enjoyed reading your posts over the past year and I see your healing process in your words.


----------



## Roy Harding (5 Sep 2007)

simysmom99 said:
			
		

> Piper, welcome to the "1 Year Later" club.  It gets better, I promise.
> I have enjoyed reading your posts over the past year and I see your healing process in your words.



Me too.  

I think you'll make an awesome recruiter, Piper.  Those you might "scare away" NEED to be scared away.  Best of luck to you.


----------



## Red 6 (5 Sep 2007)

Piper: A year to the day after Desert Storm I was in recruiting too and remember standing in the door of our station thinking how much the world had changed for me. Remember, as a recruiter you cannot predict for an applicant what will happen to them, good or bad, in the Army. That is for them to decide. Telling the Army story is the key and the best way is to do it in your own voice. I don't know if that makes sense or not. Parents don't know anything about military service and recruiters aren't just paper pushers, but have to paint word pictures. You are selling intangibles — national security and a personal future. You are a fine example of what it means to be a Soldier. keep up the fight.
Mark


----------



## Haggis (5 Sep 2007)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> I have no idea where my future lies, with either the military or the civilian world. I’ve been offered positions in many CF trades and organizations, all of which are appealing, but now I have to consider my wife’s needs and interests.  And the long term effects of my injuries are still yet to be seen.



Have you given any thought to CF Public Affairs, or just writing in general?  You're, IMO a heck of a writer, with a gift for bringing a story to life.

The CF needs people with BTDT to tell our story from the soldier's perspective.

FYI parts of me set off metal detectors and also get a "stud finder" beeping (a fact I frequently mention to ladies  ;D).


----------



## RHFC_piper (5 Sep 2007)

simysmom99 said:
			
		

> Piper, welcome to the "1 Year Later" club.  It gets better, I promise.
> I have enjoyed reading your posts over the past year and I see your healing process in your words.





			
				Roy Harding said:
			
		

> Me too.
> 
> I think you'll make an awesome recruiter, Piper.  Those you might "scare away" NEED to be scared away.  Best of luck to you.



Thank you all for the support.  I must admit, when I talk to potential young recruits (and they are young... some born in '91... jeeez.) I have a habit of pointing them towards this site for information and direction (after forces.ca of course).
Besides the all the information, I find the level of support from peers here is fantastic.

I don't mean to sound like a blubbering psycho freak here, but the last time I talked to the Psychiatrist at the OSI clinic he was impressed with how well I was/am dealing with my particular situation.  After reading some of the things I’ve posted here (which are now in my file thanks to the medical staff at 32 HSC det London) he made the point that my ability to openly discuss, and commit to writing, comfortably, what I’ve been through has aided the ‘recovery’ process greatly. 
They way I see it; it helps me get things off my chest... 

Who need group therapy... I gots Army.ca



			
				Red 6 said:
			
		

> Parents don't know anything about military service and recruiters aren't just paper pushers, but have to paint word pictures. You are selling intangibles — national security and a personal future.



Yup... I've had parents ask me if they're child will be doing any missionary and/or aid work... I have to bite my tongue to stop my self from spewing sarcastic comments and laughing uncontrollably.  Then I realize just how sad the situation is... these people have no clue what we really do.  Then I have to bite my tongue again to stop myself from telling them "war stories" (heh.. 3 weeks worth... I've learned to recycle them). 

I just tell them what we do at the reserve level... which doesn't take long.

I'm glad the CFRC has those nifty CD with all the trades well defined on them... saves me the trouble of trying to explain everything.  I just hand them a disk and say; "it all on here."  It may not always be the best way to go, but what the hell do I know about Navy trades... I'm not about to pretend I know anything I don't.  (and, yes, I've looked through the disk myself... but it hardly makes me an expert.)



			
				Red 6 said:
			
		

> You are a fine example of what it means to be a Soldier. keep up the fight.



oh.. I don't know about that.  I'm not without major faults.  eg. Before I deployed over seas, I really let myself go;  I had been attached to the Regiments Pipes and Drums band for 4 + years... that's 4 years away from infantry work.   I spent the majority of that time drinking beer and watching my a$$ grow... I didn't bother trying 'cause I had lost all interest in the unit (long story of getting screwed around).  I lost a lot of time to sitting in the band room and drinking.  The most I did in the unit for training ex's was; A) Enemy force (or as I call it; Enema farce) or B) CO's Driver.  

Don't get me wrong though, I was, and am, very involved in the Regiment; I'm currently the VPMC, and Bar Manager (for the Pibroch club - Cambridge) of the JRs Mess (PMC come Christmas), I run the Kit shop, in the band as a volunteer piper (since my trade is infantry), I'm part of the WW2 reenactment group (HLI of C Normandy Platoon) and helped out in the Regimental Museum...  But haven't been an active member of the Rifle company since '02.

Occasionally I got picked up for an ex, as part of weapons det (lugging useless support weapons we never use), when the rifle coy was short a few, but beyond that my Infantry 'career' was non-existent.  Hell, I had never touched an M203 until selection training in Meaford, 2 months before getting up to Petawawa... 

When I say "I learned more in workup and deployment then I ever learned in 8 years with my home unit" you know why.  Now that I'm back to my home unit, I have a hard time taking anything we do there for training seriously.  If my unit was deploying tomorrow (heh.. I know.. hypothetically) I wouldn't be confident that they'd survive.  The training is just so out dated and pointless...   I've asked to help, along with every other member who's deployed, and they answer is "no".   I've given up.

Now I have my desk...  I'll feed the unit more troops and sit at my desk.  

So when you say "I'm a fine example of a soldier"... I just can't agree.  If I were such a fine example, I'd be employed in a greater capacity that flying a desk, handing out paperwork and talking kids into joining the forces.   

I only say this because I have a pretty low opinion of the position of "unit recruiter" in my unit.  Not of recruiters in general; their job, IMO, is very important... but unit recruiter in my unit is usually coupled with other tasks, such as Co-op officer, or Ops WO or Clerk (they hate that)... or it's been one of those positions where they jam some plug who has to kill time before there CT to something better... or someone who is on an extended contract for injuries, and they have nothing better for them to do... I'm not the first.
   
The Job works itself; I give the applicant a heap of paper (application information package, various information handouts, CF 2170 application, 330-23E consent and screening forms, and a reference page), answer some questions and tell the to bring it all back, when complete, with their High school transcript, Original Birth Certificate and/or Proof of Canadian Citizen ship... I check it all, fill in some blanks, throw it all in a CF50 folder and take it over to the CFRC in Kitchener... A monkey with limp could do this job just as effectively, and for less banana's...  I demand 2 a day.

The only reason why I have any kind of work to fill my days now is because my predecessor left me with a heap of incomplete CF50's (which I shouldn't even have), and the only reason why I'm tracking these people down and pestering them is because they're on the Co-op course and I don't want to see them lose it 'cause they didn't follow up on their recruiting paperwork... since they probably didn't know what's going on.  I'm not assigning blame, I'm just fixing the problem.  
Now I deal with the school board to fix the short-falls, so it's getting easier.  

Anyway, when I asked about working with Ops and Training the answer was; "You're not qualified to instruct, so you're not qualified to help with training" (which I can kind of agree with) and "Nothing you're experienced in is usable in the reserve world (mech inf, Instinctive shooting, gunfighter, etc...).  So I'm pretty much useless to my unit.

Model soldier; I am not. I'm just a glorified toon bandsman who got a lucky break, then messed it up by getting shot (I know it wasn't my fault).  But, thank you all the same.




			
				Haggis said:
			
		

> Have you given any thought to CF Public Affairs, or just writing in general?  You're, IMO a heck of a writer, with a gift for bringing a story to life.
> 
> The CF needs people with BTDT to tell our story from the soldier's perspective.
> 
> FYI parts of me set off metal detectors and also get a "stud finder" beeping (a fact I frequently mention to ladies  ;D).



I have given a lot of thought to writing... I've even submitted a piece for the book "outside the wire", which has been accepted. I don't know if I have any "real" talent, but I do enjoy writing... it takes my mind off of, well, everything.  For me, it's like reading a good book; I get engrossed in it and I can't stop when I start... until I'm distracted.   I don't plan out a lot of what I write, so I don't know where it's going... I just figure it'll work itself out as I go.  

I've started writing other stories, but because of my poor planning, they usually shut down after a while until I have another brain-fart... then they kick back up again.  I end up with a bunch of half written nothing.  

Anyway, I've thought about it, but I just don't have all the necessary skills... I don't think.  I'd like to go to school for writing, but I don't have the time or money.

As for CF public affairs... have you seen any pictures of me?  Would you want THIS representing YOUR army?






Ahhh... me at my best.. drunk and in a kilt.    This is a picture of me at my best friends wedding reception... I was the best man (and the piper...).

All I can say is that I definitely have a face for radio or the written word. 

Anyway, it's not like CF PAFFOs are beating down my door... Unless they want to send me to a media event to wave (which I don't mind... especially the football game... that was great and I really appreciate it.) But, I doubt the CF Public affairs office would want a Cpl as a spokesperson unless they were wearing the big recruiting bear costume.  All the real PAFFO jobs are usually reserved for the officer types.

But, I don't think that would be my cup-o-tea anyway.  My mission now is to get back to what I really enjoyed in the military: Infantry.  This operation will be conducted in 3 phases; phase 1) Complete physiotherapy and use the time and facilities provided by the CF (popeyes gym) to bring my fitness level up as high as humanly possible (this will be the longest phase, as it has been a year and I still can't run for longer than a few minutes - my record is 5)  phase 2) convince the wife that there is nothing here (at my home unit or my home town) for me, while simultaneously producing a career for her, completely out of thin air, located closer to Petawawa with a pay comparable to her current salary.  Phase 3) Accept the offer for the quick component transfer to 3 RCR... hopefully in time for the next tour... but not likely.

As much as I'd like to hope this mission will be successful, it seems as though phases 1 and 2 are beyond my reach, and will remain that way (at least phase 2).

But, I'm sure I'll always have my desk... at least for another few months. (Working towards a March 08 deadline for my temp med category)


BTW... "Stud finder"... heh...  The wife didn't laugh when I did that (it was a little too soon I think... right when I got home from the hospital), but now I keep one behind the bar in the mess for drunken fun.  ;D good stuff.  


Well... this has been another long diatribe... sorry.   If you've made it this far without getting up to pee at least once, or just going back to the "recently posted" page to see if anything better was going on, then good for you. You have a wonderful attention span, suitable for such literary snores as 'Little women', 'the horse whisperer' and 'The lord of the rings trilogy' (I find them boring... deal with it, fanboy.   ).
For everyone else... Sorry.  The wife's away for work and I have nothing better to do.


----------



## Danjanou (6 Sep 2007)

Ah hell we have worse pictures of Tess  8)


----------



## Fusilier (20 Sep 2007)

Piper, just finished reading the entire thread.  WOW, don't know what else I can say.  I was with the BG before you and lost close friends also in Panjway.  I can't say "I know how you feel" because it's individual to everyone.  What I can say is you are a hell of a writer, and sounds like a great recruiter (I was a recruiter too for the HF of C back in ...oh my....'88)  I'm proud of you and to say hey - he's from my home unit (hey once a fusilier always a fusilier!)  
Keep up the good work and keep on healing...


----------



## s_macP (21 Sep 2007)

I figured I would not post too much because as a regular guy I don't have too much to say, but here it goes. RHFC_piper you are a hero. I figure you wont like me saying that, but I`ll say it to you and to everyone else reading this who has served in any way, but especially to those like yourself who have been wounded. You are a good recruiter... I can say that truly because reading your posts on here gave me the drive to get all my ducks in order and put my application in.You truly are an excellent writer. Anyways, keep writing, your damn good, and thank you.


----------



## KevinB (21 Sep 2007)

Not to be a large dick

but...

HERO: means "a person of distinguished courage or ability, admired for their brave deeds and noble qualities."


----------



## Fusilier (21 Sep 2007)

Sorry but you do sound like a bit of a "dick", what's your point?  Hero means many things to many people, I don't think we need quotes from the dictionary to establish a meaning.  Obviously s_macP admires Pipers brave deeds and noble qualities, so do I.

Mama always said if you cant say something nice don't say anything at all....


----------



## GAP (21 Sep 2007)

As one article said this morning there are 228 personnel injured and a lot more with stress issues to deal with. That he has dealt with the injury as well as he did, and is coming around and reintergrating, that wonderful, but he is not the only one. Just one of the strong ones.


----------



## KevinB (21 Sep 2007)

hmm it seemed to eat my reply...

  I tend to think that warriors reserve the term hero -- I beleive that RHFC would agree with me.


----------



## tomahawk6 (21 Sep 2007)

I tend to agree with the poster that hero has many meanings. We tend to say a fallen soldier was a hero irregardless of the cause of death if he was killed in an IED blast he is a hero but a soldier wounded in the same event is less heroic ? I would hope our citizens see all who serve as heroes or patriots serving the greater good. Not everyone is required by circumstance to assault an enemy position or to expose himself to enemy fire to save a comrade but I like to think that anyone in that situation would do what was required. All soldiers in theater are true profiles of courage particularly as they dont have to be there. They want to be there. To be away from their families. The personal danger and uncertainty of combat against a relentless and brutual enemy. They are all heroes. They represnt what is great and good about their country. Their service is an inspiration for all Canadians. They are all heroes in my book because they are doing or have done something most people wont do - risk their lives. Just by going they put it all on the line for that red and white flag with the red maple leaf.


----------



## RHFC_piper (21 Sep 2007)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> Not to be a large dick
> 
> but...
> 
> HERO: means "a person of distinguished courage or ability, admired for their brave deeds and noble qualities."





			
				Fusilier said:
			
		

> Sorry but you do sound like a bit of a "dick", what's your point?  Hero means many things to many people, I don't think we need quotes from the dictionary to establish a meaning.  Obviously s_macP admires Pipers brave deeds and noble qualities, so do I.
> 
> Mama always said if you cant say something nice don't say anything at all....



I, equally, don't want to sound like a "dick"... But I have to agree with the point that I6 is trying to make.   I didn't pull friends out of a burning LAV while struggling with my own wounds... I didn't hold off an attack from 50+ Taliban single handedly with a C6, a mitt full of grenades and some M72s while the bunker I was in collapsed on top of me, breaking my neck... I didn't get shot while pulling my Platoon WO's body out of his G-wagon after it was hit by an RPG...  No... I ate breakfast and got hit with shrapnel... I wasn't even alone with that injury; there were 38 of us... 

The "Hero's" of September 4th were the guys who saved my life... The soldier who tied the Tourniquet's around my legs and stopped me from bleeding to death (I can never repay him enough). As well as the guys who applied first aid when they, themselves, had serious injuries...  Lets not forget about the medical/extraction staff who got us to safety and the doctors and nurses who saved at least 6 lives that day when we landed in KAF... If it weren't for their professional care, My fire team partner wouldn't be able to walk, and he is... and a good friend and fellow reservist wouldn't be able to read/write/comprehend due to head injuries, and he is now... hell... I don't think I would have made the progress I'm making now if it wasn't for their medical expertise.

Afghanistan has hero's... lots of them.  There were a lot of "hero's" even from my tour... Hell... HitorMiss is one of them, deserving of far more praise than I... he was wounded during an act which was definitely far more heroic than eating poptarts and getting strafed by our friends... he was wounded in combat, by the enemy, trying to save lives.   

So. I6's point is really obvious to me; Do I meet the criteria:
- Person of distinguished courage or ability: Nope... average Canadian soldier.  If going to Afghanistan is a sign of "courage" than the tour medal would be the Star of courage, and everyone would get it... so it's not all that "distinguished"... and ability; nothing I did was any more "distinguished" in ability than anyone else there... in fact, I could name at least 6 other soldiers (pte/cpl) in my platoon whose soldier skills and abilities surpassed mine by leaps and bounds (which is why I was so honoured to work with 'the best'.)

- Admired for brave deeds and noble qualities;  Um... not really...  No brave deeds here.  Just in the wrong place at the wrong time.  I didn't have any opportunity to have a 'brave deed' moment the whole time I was over there... just did my job.  And noble qualities; Maybe... no more than I'd expect from any other soldier.  We are a strange breed; we choose to do something most people wouldn't wish on their worst enemies.. just so most people don't have to do it themselves.  And because of this, we are all "noble"... at least by this definition. 

So 1 (maybe) out of 4 criteria... doesn't make a hero... and if it does, than all soldiers are the hero's of the people for which they fight.

Again, don't want to sound unappreciative, or ungrateful, 'cause I do appreciate all the support... and I am greatful for all the comments...  but "hero worship" is just going a little too far.  Don't put me on a pedestal. When it comes down to the meat and potatoes of it; I'm just some toon cpl... there are a lot of us.  The only extraordinary feature is the extra speed holes (which, right now, are doing the opposite... they're slow-holes) which were gained in an odd situation in which 38 others participated.  And as GAP said; 228 of us came home with extra speed holes, some came home after going through the combat drastic weight loss program (missing limbs)...  and there will be more.  Not to mention the stress injuries and future injuries and illnesses which will inevitably surface from all the exposure to odd chemicals, etc.  

So what make me "different"?  (this is not an egotistical rant... just the way I see it)
I had a bad night, bad dreams, insomnia and I missed my friends; both the ones I'd see again and the ones I wouldn't... 
So I wrote it all down... Why did I post it here? I don't know.  Seemed like the thing to do.  I honestly expected the mods to look at it as say; "WTF... who is this whiny little turd..."  and delete it... and I would have been okay with it just 'cause I was able to vent... just a bit.   

The fact that it exploded into this has really helped more though... me anyway...  This made it to my boys overseas, and they knew I was still with them.  This made it to their families and they contacted me, and gave their support.  This made it to the families of my fallen friends... and then we could then lean on each other....  This made it to my family. Then they understood. 

For everyone else; if the crap I write here helps other people understand the fight soldiers have on and off the field of battle, especially the families of other soldiers; I'm glad... but it wasn't the original aim.  If it gave civilians and media a good insight into what really goes on over there as well as a different take on soldiers; great... glad I could help... but wasn't part of the plan.  If it was just a good read for someone looking for a sappy war journal... or whatever the hell you classify this as; good... enjoy... I like writing... but again, this wasn't for you... it was for me.

Consider this (especially all you 'old army' types); If some dink corporal came to you and spilled out this sob story over a pint of beer, or in the back compound during a smoke break, what would you think of it?  You'd probably think a) Why the hell is he telling me this crap? I don't want to here his life story. b) wow... what a b**ch.  quit your moanin' and sort your self out.  c) get the hell away from me, you depressing sod.  
So what makes this different? I don't know... maybe 'cause I wrote it down and gave people the choice to accept it or not (no one forced you to read it)? or maybe 'cause now we're the kinder, gentler, touchy-feely, comfort blanket and chicken-soup-for-the-soul generation... I don't know... draw your own conclusions. 

Either way; take me as I am... just some guy who had a run of bad luck... then a run of really good luck because of the bad luck.  Just don't paint me high on the mural, 'cause after a while, those who know will just see a fraud... I'm not a hero...  just a part time soldier.

Thanks again for all the support, comments, etc...  but please give the hero worship to the heros....


Since you added this while I was writing... 


			
				Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> I tend to think that warriors reserve the term hero -- I believe that RHFC would agree with me.



I agree.  Here's how I see it; if you become a race car driver, knowing full well that there is a very good chance you could be killed in a crash, in my mind, you forfeit all your rights to sympathy when it happens... you knew the risks and did it anyway.  This isn't to say that it isn't sad, or a loss... it's just not tragic, 'cause even a blind man could see it coming.  The same goes for anyone who willingly puts their life in danger for their job.  But in some cases, this act is noble; Police, fire fighters and soldiers to name a few.  Why? 'cause we've chosen to put our lives on the line knowing full well that our occupation could take it from us.  And again, this doesn't mean there is no sadness when lives are lost in these professions... you just have to realize that these jobs are inherently dangerous.

For soldiers; in a war/area of conflict, this is even more prevalent.  Police officers don't leave home everyday for work thinking some dude's going to unload a mag at them on the street, but they (should) realize that there is a risk.  Fire fighters don't foresee being burned alive in a building fire everyday, but the risk is there for injury.  These jobs are dangerous, but the threat of bodily harm isn't there 24 hours a day...  For soldiers in theater, it is.  We go knowing that there are lots of dudes ready to rapidly unload their weapons at us, and we realize that at any time the vehicle we're in could be blown to bite-sized pieces... we've accepted that (or at least should have).  

So when a police officer or fire fighter is killed, its' tragic, 'cause, although the threat is there daily, it's not constant.  When soldiers die, it's only tragic because we (as a country) haven't seen it often in our recent history (last 20+ years... this generation), and most people don't understand why it has happened... thanks to lack of information. 

Soldiers take on the task knowing what is coming... 
When a soldier distinguished them self in the field of battle by doing more than they are asked, or doing it beyond expectations in the benefit of mission or man, then it's heroic.  Service itself, in the minds of most soldiers, is not heroic.


----------



## Big Foot (21 Sep 2007)

All I can say is, excellent post, Piper.


----------



## Greymatters (21 Sep 2007)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> I tend to think that warriors reserve the term hero -- I believe that RHFC would agree with me.



I would disagree on the restrictive definition you have here.  Putting aside the 'official definitions' when people speak of heroes they speak of people who:

- are acting above and beyond the call of duty during strenuous, dangerous or chaotic times. 
- are significantly risking their indivudual life and welfare. 
- perform acts above and beyond what is considered socially normal.  
- are doing something that is not their responsiblity to do.
- demonstrate characteristics that are seen as the finest in human qualities. 
- are taking action while others do nothing.
- are risking their lives while performing an act not required of them.
- are acting to assist another person.
- perform a 'personal sacrifice'.

This can most commonly be referred to soldiers ('warriors') only because soldiers face the risk of death far more often than your average person, and encounter such situations freqently, and rightfully so.  But there are other persons who are not warriors (possibly warriors in spirit) that still earn this title as well. 

- a man runs into a burning building and saves someone elses child. 
- a doctor stays behind to treat the victims of a virulent plague despite the risk of contraction and the unlikelihood that the victims have any hope of survival. 
- a nurse drives herself to the point of exhaustion while taking care of hundreds of soldiers by herself. 
- a person jumps into a raging flood to save someone else who is drowning.  

Would you agree?


----------



## vonGarvin (21 Sep 2007)

The key word is "distinguished" courage.  Not all who are courageous are heroes.  

Also, people talk of "heroic" actions on football fields, hockey rinks, and the like.  Let's not overuse the word, lest it lose its meaning.


----------



## Greymatters (21 Sep 2007)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> The key word is "distinguished" courage.  Not all who are courageous are heroes.  Also, people talk of "heroic" actions on football fields, hockey rinks, and the like.  Let's not overuse the word, lest it lose its meaning.



True!  The only heroic action Ive ever heard of on the ice rink was when a player got his carotid artery sliced by a skate and would have bled to death within minutes if the Zamboni driver had not grabbed two pairs of plyers and clamped off the artery (true story!).   

Assessment = 5.5 OUT OF 9:
- are acting above and beyond the call of duty during strenuous, dangerous or chaotic times. - MAYBE
- are significantly risking their indivudual life and welfare. - NO
- perform acts above and beyond what is considered socially normal. - YES
- are doing something that is not their responsiblity to do. - YES
- demonstrate characteristics that are seen as the finest in human qualities. - YES
- are taking action while others do nothing. - YES
- are risking their lives while performing an act not required of them. - NO
- are acting to assist another person. - YES
- perform a 'personal sacrifice'. - NO, OTHER THAN MIGHT GET SUED 
- BONUS QUALITY: peformed an act usually repugnant to others, or feared by others, due to blood, possible contraction of communicable diseases, fear of being close to death or other persons close to death, and unwillingness to deal with a crisis. 

He wouldnt be a national hero, but that local group of people would regard him as a hero.


----------



## armyvern (21 Sep 2007)

GreyMatter said:
			
		

> This can most commonly be referred to soldiers ('warriors') only because soldiers face the risk of death far more often than your average person, and encounter such situations freqently, and rightfully so.  But there are other persons who are not warriors (possibly warriors in spirit) that still earn this title as well.
> 
> - a man runs into a burning building and saves someone elses child.
> - a doctor stays behind to treat the victims of a virulent plague despite the risk of contraction and the unlikelihood that the victims have any hope of survival.
> ...



I think you've read way too much into Kevin's post. He is speaking from the military standpoint. Soldiers -- read "warriors" -- (well most) do not consider themselves heroes ... they are just doing their jobs. If one's a "hero", they all are.

I'd argue that a fire-fighter, police officer etc would all say the same thing.

Wouldn't you agree?

Now some of those "heros" will go on (or already have) to perform courageous acts in their lives and professions, others will never have to.


----------



## s_macP (21 Sep 2007)

Whoa sorry guys and gals, I didnt mean to start a big debate over the meaning of hero here. In fact, I could have said what I was triyng to say better with much fewer words. Here it goes to all of you, thanks.


----------



## the 48th regulator (21 Sep 2007)

Hey,

You can call me a Hero if you want.  Not becasue of the injuries I received, but for having to read some of the wierdest posts at the wee hours of the Morning that I have had to bin....

dileas

tess


----------



## RHFC_piper (21 Sep 2007)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> You can call me a Hero if you want.  Not becasue of the injuries I received, but for having to read some of the wierdest posts at the wee hours of the Morning that I have had to bin....
> 
> ...





You're my hero, pisan.  ;D


----------



## KevinB (21 Sep 2007)

Piper - I will however buy you a beer when I get back to Canada  
  Excellent post.

I was not trying to make a huge issue out of this beleive it or not.


----------



## RHFC_piper (21 Sep 2007)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> Piper - I will however buy you a beer when I get back to Canada
> Excellent post.



Thanks...  I wouldn't mind hearing some war stories from the other sand box... maybe trade up some SOPs and lessons learned over a few pints of Stella. 



			
				Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> I was not trying to make a huge issue out of this beleive it or not.



Heh... yeah...  I knew where you were coming from, and I've seen it going on for a while, the time was right to 'address' the issue.

It's all good.


----------



## Greymatters (21 Sep 2007)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> hmm it seemed to eat my reply...
> 
> I tend to think that warriors reserve the term hero  -- I beleive that RHFC would agree with me.



I think its pretty self-evident what he wrote, which implies that the term of hero is reserved for warriors.  If that is not what he meant then by all means I have read too much into it.  Although only he can tell us that.


----------



## Greymatters (21 Sep 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> He is speaking from the military standpoint. Soldiers -- read "warriors" -- (well most) do not consider themselves heroes ... they are just doing their jobs. If one's a "hero", they all are.  I'd argue that a fire-fighter, police officer etc would all say the same thing.  Wouldn't you agree?  Now some of those "heros" will go on (or already have) to perform courageous acts in their lives and professions, others will never have to.



Yes I would agree will that completely.


----------



## RHFC_piper (21 Sep 2007)

GreyMatter said:
			
		

> I think its pretty self-evident what he wrote, which implies that the term of hero is reserved for warriors.  If that is not what he meant then by all means I have read too much into it.  Although only he can tell us that.



I think, unless I'm way way off base, that what he meant by "reserve" was:  _Noun_ "Something kept back or saved for future use or a special purpose" or _Adjective_ "Kept in reserve especially for emergency use"  in the sense that "warriors" have reservations about using the term "heroic" to describe the manner in which they do their job on a regular basis.

In simpler terms;


			
				ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Soldiers -- read "warriors" -- (well most) do not consider themselves heroes ... they are just doing their jobs. If one's a "hero", they all are.




But, like I said... could be off... but that's how I read it.


----------



## Greymatters (21 Sep 2007)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> I think, unless I'm way way off base, that what he meant by "reserve" was:  _Noun_ "Something kept back or saved for future use or a special purpose" or _Adjective_ "Kept in reserve especially for emergency use"  in the sense that "warriors" have reservations about using the term "heroic" to describe the manner in which they do their job on a regular basis.



If thats the case, then I did indeed read too much into it.


----------



## the 48th regulator (21 Sep 2007)

He was calling you reserve, as in rental/toon/SAS.  

That's it dukes up, fight in the mess, yehaw!

dileas

tess


----------



## Greymatters (21 Sep 2007)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> He was calling you reserve, as in rental/toon/SAS.  That's it dukes up, fight in the mess, yehaw!



I have no idea what you're talking about here...


----------



## HItorMiss (21 Sep 2007)

That's ok neither does he


----------



## the 48th regulator (21 Sep 2007)

Comedic play on words RP is a reservist/militia.

Names Reservists get called;

Rental, toons etc etc...

Aw I will crawl back into the Mod attic.

dileas

tess


----------



## Greymatters (21 Sep 2007)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Comedic play on words RP is a reservist/militia.  Names Reservists get called; Rental, toons etc etc...  Aw I will crawl back into the Mod attic.



Im getting an image of you as the hunchback of Notre Dame.

So, you mean 'weekend warriors'?  Dont recall hearing the other names before, possibly centric to Ontario?  Although these terms might apply to reservists I have met in the past, you're not one that I would apply them to.


----------



## RHFC_piper (21 Sep 2007)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> He was calling you reserve, as in rental/toon/SAS.
> 
> That's it dukes up, fight in the mess, yehaw!
> 
> ...



 :rofl:

Rental... fantastic.  

So... you're saying only toons can be heros?  ;D


Btw.
For those who don't know;
SAS = Saturdays And Sundays
then there's SWAT
Some Weekends And Thursdays


----------



## Fusilier (21 Sep 2007)

So..... yup well, thought I was going to say something but really cannot compete with Piper's prose... all I can say is wow is it fun to see how conversation switches track.   Reserve, Regular who cares to put on a uniform and knowingly go out into danger to me is a hero.  Same goes for the police, firefighters etc.  Anyway, enough on that track!
 ;D


----------



## fireman451 (18 Feb 2008)

Piper I was in the platoon that did the handover to you guys in Afghanistan, your story hits home for me in many ways. I remember hearing about that incident and feeling very relieved to have made it out unscathed , then followed by an intense feeling of guilt. I had a major case of surviver guilt which I carry still. The men we lost weighs on me now , "why them and not me" rattles me still, in time I think I'll come to terms. 

I left the battalion and wouldn't wish my experience on anyone, although it changed me irrevocably, in some ways for the better. Although I am much happier out of the Infantry , not a day goes by I don't think of the men and women (Capt Goddard) we lost during that tour. To all who continue to serve or wish to deploy , good luck and be careful what you wish for.     
.


----------



## RHFC_piper (4 Sep 2008)

I didn't really want to revive this old thread and pour more crap on the heap, but I've been thinking about this all week and I just wanted to get it all down... and after reading BulletMagnets write up yesterday, I couldn't think of much else.

Two years and one day ago, the soldiers of Charles Company, 1 RCR began the ground offensive in Panjwayi for Op Medusa...  We will take this as read, since we all know the details.  That day, we, as a Forces, lost four brothers.

Two years ago today, the same soldiers who fought into Pashmul were hit again by friendly fire...  and we lost another brother in arms.   
As well, 38 of us were wounded and 6 (including myself) were sent to Germany.  Again, we all know the story...

Since then, I haven't had a single day were I didn't think, even for a brief moment, about those Brothers in arms lost to the mission.  There hasn't even been a day when I haven't thought about all my brothers who were wounded, or even just about the soldiers I worked with, who are all scattered across the forces, both regular and reserve. 
And when we lose another 3 on the anniversary, I can't help but think of the soldiers over there, and the next group to take their place.

It has been two years... So much has changed in my life because of what happened over there;
The Military has seen fit to send me to college while still on Class C (class B in Feb/Mar) and I have been employed by the forces since I got home, which allowed me to buy my first house and get married..  But with the good comes the bad;  I still can't run, I still have pain and physical problems from the shrapnel I still carry in my Kidneys. I'm still on limited duties and my military career has pretty much stalled out...  But, I'm alive.

Some days, the good out weighs the bad.  Especially when I think about my future with the education opportunity the military has provided... but, that is always overshadowed by the loss and injury of friends it took to get these opportunities.
I have no idea what my fate would have been if I came home from tour without injury; I probably would have just gone back to the job I did before tour (machining), which I can't do now.  Perhaps I would have taken the fast CT to 3 RCR and be off on another tour.   Who knows, I probably would have even taken PLQ and have a leaf by now...  But, that's not the case.  I am where I am because I was in the wrong place at the wrong time. 

Anyway, I'm not going to turn this into a long, boring diatribe... I'm too tired and sore...  All I wanted to get across was; I miss the boys... I miss the life.... I miss being over there.  I hope everyone there comes home safe, and for those who came home less than safe, I hope you get the help and support you need.  And for the Friends and Family of the fallen; I will never forget them, or what they did.  Take care of yourselves and rely on your military family.

Pro Patria


----------



## Fusaki (4 Sep 2008)

Have a beer and take a moment... 

Pro Patria


----------



## geo (4 Sep 2008)

Piper...

God bless & take care of yourself (+ with 9D)

CHIMO!


----------



## deedster (4 Sep 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> Piper...
> 
> God bless & take care of yourself (+ with 9D)
> 
> CHIMO!



I second that (didn't want to say +1)
Piper, your courage and steadfastness are an inspiration for us all.


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Sep 2008)

Thanks for sharing that, Piper - anniversaries do cause stuff to bubble up...

I hope this helps you deal with being a very different person (body & soul) than you were before you left.  

We grieve the loss of the "Old Piper" with you, and hope life treats you and your loved ones well.

Take care.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (4 Sep 2008)

I really have no words worth posting here but felt the need to say...thanks.  For your service;before and after your time in the sandbox.  Thanks for your ability to put things into writing, in a way that is honest and to the point.

I am glad to hear of your educational future, whatever it may be; of the life you and your wife have been able to carry on with, and the home you have made for yourselves.

I look forward to more of your posts, and hope each 'tomorrow' is one that holds something that is meaningful to you.



EITS


----------



## shanesgirl (12 Jan 2009)

Piper
      
     Your words have affected me in ways that are so deep its amazing.  The gratitude I feel towards your sacrifce is shamefully inadquate and there are no words for it.  Thank you Piper, i owe you and others like you my very freedom as well as the freedom of my children and theirs to come.  I wish you all the best in which ever path you choose to walk on, and I want you to know you have made me realize how important it is for me to fully support my husnband with his chosen path as well.

  thank you, you'll be in my prayers


----------



## lovinmysapper (28 Jan 2009)

Piper,

First allow me to say Congrats on the wedding, the new home, new career! and allow me to Thank you from the bottom of my heart for the words you have shared with us all. Thank you for your service. Thank you for your example. 
I patiently sit here awaiting the "love of my life" to return safely. He was home on HLTA and he has changed ... I saw his need to return to be with his brothers... when I took him to the airport there were a few of them there and you could see in his eyes how he felt reassured or something.. He has been away for 7 months and 3 more to go. Every word you wrote made sense. I understand better... All I can say to you is Thank you, and Thank your wife ..give her a kiss and hug after reading this please just know she hurts inside for you and your losses also... We support, we love, and we are always here for you we are the Loves that waited for your safe return! God Bless you Piper and your family! 
Cheers
 :cheers: 

PS please keep us updated!


----------



## deedster (28 Jan 2009)

Amen Sister
It's very difficult for those of us that are left behind.  PM inbound


----------



## uer (21 Feb 2009)

Hi Piper,

I'm a broadcast student doing a radio documentary about Aghanistan.  Would you be willing to do a short phone interview about your experience ?


----------



## lovinmysapper (21 Feb 2009)

Hey Piper 

If it means anything I think you should do the interview!!!!!
Just my thoughts...
Cheers


----------



## RHFC_piper (21 Feb 2009)

uer said:
			
		

> Hi Piper,
> 
> I'm a broadcast student doing a radio documentary about Aghanistan.  Would you be willing to do a short phone interview about your experience ?



I have no problem doing an interview, but I need some info and I need to pass it up my chain of command (standard policy)... send me a PM with all the details.


I'm sorry if I take a while to respond; I'm currently in the Dominican (vacation).

BTW:  I just noticed this emoticon  iper:   cool.


----------



## lovinmysapper (22 Feb 2009)

Piper iper:

We just got back from the DR... have fun.... and BTW they can make it faster then you can drink it ..LOL but have fun trying......where in the DR? are you enjoying it?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (22 Feb 2009)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> I'm sorry if I take a while to respond; I'm currently in the Dominican (vacation).



Then get off the computer you geek.............



			
				uer said:
			
		

> Hi Piper,
> 
> I'm a broadcast student doing a radio documentary about Aghanistan.  Would you be willing to do a short phone interview about your experience ?



I think you might find your answer somewhere in this post.
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/79232/post-814004/topicseen.html#new


----------



## RHFC_piper (22 Feb 2009)

lovinmysapper said:
			
		

> Piper iper:
> 
> We just got back from the DR... have fun.... and BTW they can make it faster then you can drink it ..LOL but have fun trying......where in the DR? are you enjoying it?




We're actually just on our way back (leaving the resort in 30 min).  
As for the drinks; I hear ya... before I can even finish "Dos Bahama Mamas, por favor" there are 2 drinks in front of me and 2 more being made...   Lets just say, they're sorry it's all inclusive.  I'm a big lad, and I can put the food and drink away at a heroic rate.

As for where we are;  Royal Catalonia Bavaro, Punta Cana, DR.   It's beautiful... and hot...  We're having a great time. 
Needless to say, we're enjoying it a lot.  We've snorkeled, went SCUBA diving (a first for us) and even swam with the Dolphins... even picked up a little Spanish.  We're coming back well tanned and relaxed.






Good times.

The only down side was; our waterproof digital camera (Pentax Optio WPI) died on day 2... It survived Afghanistan, St; Lucia (wedding) and trips here and there, so it's had a good run... we ended up buying a crappy 35mm underwater camera, used it for our SCUBA excursion, and now have 3 rolls of film to develop.  As lame as it sounds, we had to read the instructions to figure out how to change the film... seriously.

Anyway, we've enjoyed our visit, but we're ready to come home.  ;D



			
				Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Then get off the computer you geek.............



Yeah, yeah... I went 5 days without computer... I started suffering from withdrawal... getting all twitchy. 
The internet connection is like the hot water here, rare and intermittent... so I had to get on when I could.

Besides, as morbid or odd as it sounds, I had to keep tabs on what's going on in the sand box... there are still troops from my unit over there, as well as buddies from my tour.  I didn't want to come home to 'surprises'.

Anyway... I'm glad to hear nothing.


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Feb 2009)

Sounds like you had a great vacation!  Wish I could get away from the snow and cold.... :'(


----------



## lovinmysapper (22 Feb 2009)

OLA Piper
Sounds awesome you both look sooo happy good on ya!!!! well drink away the flight is long home LOL.. the airport is so cool in Puta Cana eh? well good to hear your both chilling out! we went to Puerto Plata for HLTA it was great relaxed the whole time... 
Safe flight home!!!
Cheers Yummy Bahama Mamas....


----------



## RHFC_piper (22 Feb 2009)

lovinmysapper said:
			
		

> OLA Piper
> Sounds awesome you both look sooo happy good on ya!!!! well drink away the flight is long home LOL.. the airport is so cool in Puta Cana eh? well good to hear your both chilling out! we went to Puerto Plata for HLTA it was great relaxed the whole time...
> Safe flight home!!!
> Cheers Yummy Bahama Mamas....



Hola!

The flight to Toronto only takes about 3.5 h, and since I get motion sickness, I tend to pound the Gravol and sleep... that is my default setting for motion sickness; sleep.   That's how I spent a lot of patrols in the back of the LAV... passed out.

The airport _is_ cool... I'm actually getting a wireless signal (I'm posting from PUJ Punta Cana Airport ;D).

My original plan for HLTA involved Punta Cana...  The gunner from my LAV got married just before we deployed, and his wife wasn't on the HLTA list when we got over so he planned to go home for HLTA then head for Punta Cana... So I figured the wife and I would do the same thing... but, alas, neither of us made it to HLTA before being sent home... Germany doesn't count as HLTA... Although, I did get black forest cake and beer on by birthday in Germany.



			
				PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Sounds like you had a great vacation!  Wish I could get away from the snow and cold.... :'(



Yeah... it's been great.  And even though it's going to be cold when we get home, I'll be happy to get there.


----------



## lovinmysapper (23 Feb 2009)

HOLA iper:

You guys made it back to the great white north ok???? I sat back and looked at all our pictures yesterday to warm up.... LOL I am looking into another trip this time St Lucia ...Hey did you go through vacations for hero's? if so did you think it was less expensive etc?

Welcome back to the cold......
Cheers


----------



## RHFC_piper (23 Feb 2009)

lovinmysapper said:
			
		

> HOLA iper:
> 
> You guys made it back to the great white north ok????



Yeah... After a 2 hour delay on the tarmac in Punta Cana.   There was a delay due to an unregistered aircraft, with no radio, flying in the airports air space (or so the Captain told us), then they baggage handlers forgot to load an entire trolley of luggage... As the captain is telling us this, I look out the window and notice the trolley on luggage they forgot to load includes our luggage.  That could have turned out worse.

Besides that, there was heavy turbulence throughout the flight... but I was loaded up with Gravol and set into my default for flight; sleep.  So I didn't notice anything.  The wife did though... and she was also sitting next to the most annoying human on the flight.  At one point, this guy woke me up singing and tapping a rhythm on his knee, with head phones on... I glanced over to see what the hell he was doing, which, I guess, was more of an angry stare. He pulled off his head set long enough for me to give him a quick 'heads-up' about how annoying he was, and if he didn't stop, I'd switch seats with my wife and show him how annoying I could be... I won't go into details about his response and mine that followed; but, needless to say, the tapping and singing stopped.... and the wife was happy.

Thanks to the delay, we didn't land until around 6pm (should have been 4ish)... the luggage was delayed... again.  But we zipped right through customs and security (cause we planned ahead and made things easy on ourselves).  And thankfully, we had a car come pick us up, so we didn't have to worry about the drive home.
We got in the door around 8:30pm, after a quick stop for food.



			
				lovinmysapper said:
			
		

> I sat back and looked at all our pictures yesterday to warm up.... LOL I am looking into another trip this time St Lucia



I got married in St. Lucia.... It's beautiful, and safe.  You can explore the island without feeling like you're going to get mugged. The people are very friendly. 

We stayed at the Sandals Regency La Toc...  Ultra All-inclusive... it was awesome.  But, I would advise getting an upgraded room, or you'll be a bit of a hike up a hill from the beach and the main pool.

Either way, St. Lucia is awesome...  My sister and brother-in-law stayed at a B&B there, and they loved it... they were pretty much living close in with the locals; they had a great experience. 



			
				lovinmysapper said:
			
		

> ...Hey did you go through vacations for hero's? if so did you think it was less expensive etc?



No. We went through Itravel2000.com... Vacations for Hero's didn't have what we were looking for at the price we got through Itravel2000.   They do have good deals though...  but like anything else; you have to shop around.



			
				lovinmysapper said:
			
		

> Welcome back to the cold......
> Cheers



Yeah... thanks..  :    I just loved looking out the window, on our way into Torono and seeing white everywhere...   

Well... it's good to be home.  I missed internet, satellite TV, my bed and food that doesn't have me running for the toilet.  But, I'm not looking forward to getting back to the grind.   Oh well... at least I have a nice tan.


----------



## lovinmysapper (23 Feb 2009)

Ok Whats up with rude people on airplanes??? I think we need to start a new thread on that topic alone.... I was doing a visual whislt reading your reply LMAO......... >

Our first flight down we end up with 2 dudes who were in a hurry to get off the plane and start drinking, they were seated at the back of the plane and we were in the middle they managed to cut in front of everyone and were in front of us... 1 dude was speaking with his body so arms going all over the place, hubby was not impressed he is standing up and 1 dudes elbow catches me in the chest area... OH not a good thing... hubby says hey buddy watch what your doing here.... 1 dude says WTF is up with you? you are rude bla bla bla... hubby has that look and all I can think of is CF rules on HLTA so I say excuse me Sir you have hit me with your %^&* elbow 3 times he is not rude YOU are... we all want off the plane so chill out!!!! 2 dude is his son and seems to be a recent recruit with ummm shall we say ATTITUDE he steps in hey whats going on here??? I saw what was about to happen and  said hey dude nothing just relax and mind your own... 1 dude replies with smart comment  and hubby is ummm steaming but also sees the need of not saying another word just a desperate look of I need a SMOKE!!!!!! we get off the plane and wouldn't you know it they are on the same bus as us.... grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr .... basically they wanted to fight it was clear... Conflict Resolution came in handy 

return flight we get a guy who was so sick and coughing puking sweating right in front of us... and he was touching everything... and acting disoriented etc... we were like OMG great, death by pandemic from DR grounded in aircraft, containment team etc.... Sunwing sucked...... they over  booked all seats no one was where they were assigned... bad news all around.... 

Other then that drinks were awesome.... 
St Lucia is probably a go in April when he is back... I also thought about B&B but he is going to want service.... and not to many locals for sure....

You know I did not miss the internet once... now the TV ... I guess because he had been gone since June so I had him.... Lil

Anyways I am headed to school Have a GREAT day!!!!!

Cheers iper:


----------



## Milhouser911 (10 Mar 2009)

A new bump to and old thread, but I have to say it:

This is the first time I've read this entire thread, and I've read your contribution to Outside the Wire.

Piper, you're an inspiration to soldiers, present and future.  Whatever you do, keep writing.  

-Scott


----------



## Journeyman (10 Mar 2009)

Milhouser911 said:
			
		

> Piper ..... keep writing.



That's RHFC_piper right, and not Piper? 

Just trying to avoid unnecessary encouragement here 


Edit: _d'oh_


----------



## Mike Baker (10 Mar 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> That's RHFC_piper right, and not Piper?
> 
> Just trying to avoid unnecessary encouragement here


JM, the profile links you have are both for RHFC_piper! ;D


----------



## Vets Dottir (11 Jul 2009)

Hey Piper  iper: ... are you not my chivalrous Piper who lifted me in your arms out of a carrier at the VE Day Ottawa parade day that happened on the grand opening of the Ottawa War Museum, me being an arthritic Old Ma Yappy Vets Dottir (at least I have some kind of memory of you lifting me in your arms for some reason, if this is indeed you) ................... ??? If it is you, my god, I had no idea what you later went through and still do and I'm really sorry I wasn't aware of any of this. 

Congrats on your marriage, and I thank god you came home to share with the rest of us, the truths and realities in your purely "was and is" voice, so that everyone can know you better, and know what things are really like from "those who were there perspectives" ... the better the rest of us know and understand what our deployed troops experience and sacrifice, the better we all know how to relate and respond ... and know better how to respond to and support our troops on our ends. So many people "don't get it" because so many people really don't know, and people like, you, your voices, are SO important for the rest of us. I also think that when someone breaks the ice and talks, then more people have the courage to honestly open up too, and that can only be healing ?

I read through EVERY post from beginning to end last night and thank you so much for your outpourings because your telling it like it was and is for you is also telling it like it is and was for our troops and more will open up because you broke the ice ... opened doors of understanding and communication between our troops and the rest of us. None of us can ever know how to respond and be there for someone else if we don't know and understand them. We don't know what to say, or how to act, and feel helpless. They need to tell us ... which you did and I can only guess that your post and this thread has opened up a LOT of people to understanding each other and a LOT of progress has been made in relationships, healing, and even understanding ... communication doors are opened ... and because of that, doors for progress and better ways of handing things for our troops.

General population Canadians, need to know and understand our military types better and how important what they do is, for them, and what it costs. General Canadians need to connect the dots in their own understanding about the importance and value of the military for their own survival and freedoms. 

When people like you open up and tell us all publically the real "is/was" that goes a long way in doing away with misunderstandings and stereotypes and towards working together as civis and troops (etc) working together as teams and helping each other, which makes for a stronger "Canada". Family eh? 

Sorry, I'm on a free flow roll here. I hope you keep on writing because your voice is so "real" important and simply put, you do one hell of a good job. 

If you are my chivalrous Piper of VE Day (and I'm pretty sure you are) I have a photo I took of you that day somewhere that I'm trying to find again, of you in your kilt, and you weren't drunk like the one you posted in here  ;D I'll post or send it you if I can find it again.

What else can I say? I don't know. Thank you is kinda sorta how I feel, but it's so much more than that. Your life is redirected since you were hurt and I hope you find a new happy niche that feeds your soul if you can't pick up the threads of your original hopes and plans.

Hugs to you!


----------



## RHFC_piper (11 Jul 2009)

Vets Dottir said:
			
		

> Hey Piper  iper: ... are you not my chivalrous Piper who lifted me in your arms out of a carrier at the VE Day Ottawa parade day that happened on the grand opening of the Ottawa War Museum, me being an arthritic Old Ma Yappy Vets Dottir (at least I have some kind of memory of you lifting me in your arms for some reason, if this is indeed you) ................... ??? If it is you, my god, I had no idea what you later went through and still do and I'm really sorry I wasn't aware of any of this.



I was at the opening of the museum with Normandy Platoon, Highland Light Infantry of Canada (my regiments reenactment group). And I was there as the piper... and I think I was the only reenactment piper there....  sooo...

If this is the piper you remember:






And this is the carrier (one of them anyway):





Then, it was probably me.  That was quite a while ago, and I have the memory of a goldfish sometimes.  What I do remember about that day was being approached by the parade Sgt Maj (CWO I think) about 10 min before the beginning of the act of remembrance, at the national war memorial, and asked to play the lament... the piper who was supposed to do it was late and the Sgt Maj was concerned.  Of course I said yes, and found a quiet corner to practice a bit.  But as my luck would have it; the piper showed up just moments before the whole show started.  Would have been pretty awesome to play at the national memorial though... oh well.
Besides that; the rest of the weekend was a healthy mix of playing the pipes, shooting blanks from a Lee Enfield and drinking heroic amounts of alcohol... good times.
I haven't done much with the reenactment group since I've been home, due to school, work and health issues, but I'm hoping to get back into it soon. I really miss those days.




			
				Vets Dottir said:
			
		

> Congrats on your marriage, and I thank god you came home to share with the rest of us, the truths and realities in your purely "was and is" voice, so that everyone can know you better, and know what things are really like from "those who were there perspectives" ... the better the rest of us know and understand what our deployed troops experience and sacrifice, the better we all know how to relate and respond ... and know better how to respond to and support our troops on our ends. So many people "don't get it" because so many people really don't know, and people like, you, your voices, are SO important for the rest of us. I also think that when someone breaks the ice and talks, then more people have the courage to honestly open up too, and that can only be healing ?
> 
> I read through EVERY post from beginning to end last night and thank you so much for your outpourings because your telling it like it was and is for you is also telling it like it is and was for our troops and more will open up because you broke the ice ... opened doors of understanding and communication between our troops and the rest of us. None of us can ever know how to respond and be there for someone else if we don't know and understand them. We don't know what to say, or how to act, and feel helpless. They need to tell us ... which you did and I can only guess that your post and this thread has opened up a LOT of people to understanding each other and a LOT of progress has been made in relationships, healing, and even understanding ... communication doors are opened ... and because of that, doors for progress and better ways of handing things for our troops.
> 
> ...



I appreciate the kind words, and I'm glad the bond between soldiers and civilians is growing stronger... I'm also glad that I was/am able to contribute to that bond (if I am)... but, As I've said in previous posts, the reason for my original post here was to get things off my chest; to vent and try to move on. And all the other writing (Outside the wire) was really because someone asked.  I'm not much of a writer; I can really only write what I know and what I've done. So unless I keep doing interesting/painful things, which the wife won't allow  , or people develop a taste for books about an engineering student, or a part time soldier, I don't think I'll be writing much more.  
I really was hoping to make another jaunt back over to the sand box, but there have been a lot of obstacles; school, health (PCAT), the wife (understandably)... and, somehow, I doubt I'll have it all sorted out before we're out of there.
Either way; if the repercussions of my writings include encouraging my fellow soldiers to come fourth with their experiences; I believe the Canadian Forces and the general population will be better for it.  And I'm glad to have a small part to play in it all. 




			
				Vets Dottir said:
			
		

> If you are my chivalrous Piper of VE Day (and I'm pretty sure you are) I have a photo I took of you that day somewhere that I'm trying to find again, of you in your kilt, and *you weren't drunk like the one you posted in here*  ;D I'll post or send it you if I can find it again.



Heh... at least not that you know of...  iper:
That weekend involved quite a bit of alcohol.  heh... I really do miss those days. (not the drinking; the fun and adventure.)



			
				Vets Dottir said:
			
		

> What else can I say? I don't know. Thank you is kinda sorta how I feel, but it's so much more than that. Your life is redirected since you were hurt and I hope you find a new happy niche that feeds your soul if you can't pick up the threads of your original hopes and plans.



Again, I appreciate the kind words.  

As for picking up the pieces; unfortunately, I have skewed quite a bit from my original plans... but this isn't necessarily a bad thing. If I were on the same road as I was before tour, I would probably be an out of work machinist.  I doubt I'd be living where I am now, and I would probably be putting in for a transfer to the big R (regular force).  
As it stands; I'm in school for Mechanical Engineering while I recover, and I'm tailoring my education in one of two (or both, haven't decided fully) directions; Defense research and development or renewable energy resources.  Currently, I'm finishing up a co-op placement with a defense contractor who focus on vehicle survivability... Every day I go into work, I see people working to ensure our soldiers come home. And they're fiercely proud of their work. (their motto is "do it right the first time").  I see the products they are sending out and I would, most definitely, put my safety in their hands.

On the military side; I'm fighting medical release, but I have amazing support from my assisting officer (3VP Highlander ), my home unit, 31 CBG and LFCA.  Even if I am deemed unfit for my trade, I will still stay with the unit as a bandsman.  If I am deemed unfit for the CF in general, I will just be a volunteer bandsman. I could never leave my family.

Physically, I am improving steadily; about a month ago, the unit conducted a Battle Fitness Test... I hadn't done one since before deployment, and was slowly working up to it.  My original plan was to be ready to do the BFT by the end of the summer...  I did it that night with the rest of the troops.  I didn't pass, but I finished the 13K (2h 40min or so).  My goal was just to finish and I did.  By the end of the summer, I believe I'll be able to pass.

Anyway, nothing will ever be the way it was before; but that's the dynamic nature of life.  As Robert Frost put it;
"TWO roads diverged in a yellow wood,	 
And sorry I could not travel both...

...Two roads diverged in a wood, and I,	 
I took the one less traveled by,	 
And that has made all the difference."

Did I take the one less traveled by on purpose? maybe not. Am I sorry for it? Hell no.  Has it made all the difference? Yes! 
There will be more roads, and I will take the ones of lesser travel because they're more interesting, more adventurous, and most of all, because I know how far I can go. I've been close to the end, and I've found that there is a great buffer between us and our limits... It's in this soft, self imposed limit that we can make the most difference; we just have to learn to accept the consequences, good or bad, and accept the challenge.  
Example; I could spend my recovery time sitting on ass in an office doing something cushy (yes, recruiting was cushy). Why would I burden myself with school? Especially Mechanical Engineering (it's much more difficult than I thought)? Simply because I have the opportunity, the time and the resources at hand, right now... and when I'm finished.. and I will finish.. I will be better for it. And I will use it to face the next challenge. The military has taught us; "Seek and accept responsibility".  I say; seek and accept challenges. Whether you succeed or fail, you will be better for it... you just have to accept that you could fail, and learn from the experience.

Anyway, sorry for turning this into a novel; I've had a lot on my mind about the way I'm conducting my life (not in a bad way), and it just throws me into rants sometimes... someday, I'll write a book of rants. I wouldn't want to publish it before I'm dead though... too much flak. 

Thanks again for the kind words... and I hope I am/was the piper of which you write... he sounds like a nice guy.  ;D

iper:


----------



## Vets Dottir (11 Jul 2009)

Well, I'm delighted to tell you that YES you are my Piper!!!  iper:   

That photo of the 3 carriers, I rode the parade in one of them, can't remember if it was the one far right, or the middle one. It has been a while. I wasn't able to locate that photo of you that I took, but I will. I may have to scroll through threads in a forum where I posted it and snitch a copy back before I can post it though. You weren't inebriated  when I took it because we were all lining/lined up ready to roll the parade soon ... what I do remember is something special had happened for you just before I took the photo of you I think and you were in a bit of a nervous panick ... and I think you were because you had just been asked to pipe!!!! It comes back, my memory ... 

There's a lot more I was to respond to in your response here, but will get to that shortly, right now I'm going to try upload a photo that might ring your memory bells about me if I can figure out how to do that  ;D

Hey Piper ... I'm glad you're my Piper! How cool is that?! 8)

DARN IT! the "attach" thing won't upload for me ... sorry!


----------



## RHFC_piper (11 Jul 2009)

Vets Dottir said:
			
		

> Well, I'm delighted to tell you that YES you are my Piper!!!  iper:
> 
> That photo of the 3 carriers, I rode the parade in one of them, can't remember if it was the one far right, or the middle one. It has been a while. I wasn't able to locate that photo of you that I took, but I will. I may have to scroll through threads in a forum where I posted it and snitch a copy back before I can post it though. You weren't inebriated  when I took it because we were all lining/lined up ready to roll the parade soon ... what I do remember is something special had happened for you just before I took the photo of you I think and you were in a bit of a nervous panick ... and I think you were because you had just been asked to pipe!!!! It comes back, my memory ...
> 
> ...



Yeah.. you posted the pic at the Maple Leaf Up forums quite a while ago.
It was this pic:





It's all coming back... I do vaguely remember that day.  And, of course, I do remember you (specifically from the MLU forums and that parade).  I rarely ever go on to the MLU forums, as I don't do much with the reenactment group anymore.

Good times!  iper:


----------



## Vets Dottir (11 Jul 2009)

Oh hey and I'll be a monkeys Aunty ... the image uploaded!  ;D

That's Moi  ... do you recognize me from that day now? That was an INCREDIBLE day all round, as were the few days there. I also have a nice photo of myself wearing Don Zorniak's beret with the RWR cap badge that he wore in the parade (RWR's important to me, especially for that days events)

And by the way, you are correct, my Piper was and IS a nice guy so suck it up  ;D


----------



## Vets Dottir (11 Jul 2009)

Awesome ... now I can snitch a copy of my photo of you from here. Thanks! I haven't been a member of that forum for a long time now. I moved on from it but stay connected with many members from there still.

Regards all my "kind words" to you, I meant them, simply put. I'll say again, your "venting" was awesome and I know without a doubt that what I said was, and is, true, about the impact your expressions have had on a lot of people. May not have been your intention for writing, but that's how it worked and benefited those who have read it. That's what open honesty naturally does to people, it reaches them and shows people what those close to them haven't been able to say or show them and someone else comes along and "says it out loud" and the lightbulbs of understanding come on, as do openings for discussion. 

There are some things in my life that I never spoke out loud to a soul until I read or heard others tell their own stories, 30 plus years after some of my own experiences happened. Until then, a large part of me was stunted and couldn't move forward. Others open honesty opened not only doors to communication but removed obstacles of closeness and understanding between me and others. Healing started to happen. 

I think, part of your stories, about the bonds between you and your buddies serving, and serving itself, has helped a lot of partners and spouses, friends, and people in general, understand better and deeper just how important and strong those bonds run. They understand their "soldier/whatever" better and in turn and are more supportive and accepting of letting them go ... off to war, off to their buddies, their family, etc.

I know you sure helped me "get" that better than I did before.
You've helped a lot of people understand the importance and power of those bonds ... and how hard it must be to be longing to be with them and part of helping them off fighting, by their sides "I've got your back"  ... and not be able to to that. 

All that just because you were just being yourself and venting here. I wish more would "vent" just like you did ,,, and god how I wish my parents generation were that open. Different times and attitudes I know. 

Personally, I think that the bonds between war buds, men and women who go through this together, is probably a whole lot deeper than most relationships between people. Even spouses. Its unique ... and deep. 

Also, your ways of expressing yourself in general, is great. And I know I, for one, love reading how you express yourself. Great stuff, whether you just post, or write something that one day becomes a book.  ;D

I hope your physical healing keeps up and goes faster so you can go do what you want to do and if you miss the reenacting and get back into it sometime, that would be so cool. 

I wish both you and your wife a lot of happiness and good stuff (do you play your pipes for her?  ;D )

Til next time ... Carman  :yellow:


----------



## Nauticus (15 Sep 2009)

Wow, Piper. I just read this again now, and I'm touched with that you typed.

All I can say is thank you for your sacrifice, and I can only hope that I can accomplish half as much.


----------



## RHFC_piper (1 May 2014)

Just a quick update; 
It has been 7 years, 7 months, and 26 days since being wounded by friendly fire in Afghanistan, and, as of 30 APR 14, I am no longer a member of the Canadian Forces. I have been released as per article 15.01 of the Queen's Regulations and Orders, item 3(b), which states; "_On medical grounds, being disabled and unfit to perform his duties in his present trade or employment, and not otherwise advantageously employable under existing service policy._"

This conclusion really has been a long time coming, and was not entirely unexpected. I realized this would be the eventual outcome for several reasons, too numerous to list here, and have come to accept it over the last year or so... yet, I still feel a sense of loss and sadness.

According to the Canadian Forces, I have served 15.45 years in the Primary Reserves as an Infantry Rifleman; 19 NOV 98 to 30 APR 14...  and it's been a fairly interesting 15+ years.  Though I have had many regrets over the years, what I regret most is that almost half of my time in was spent being an ineffective solider; 7.5+ years in limbo, marking time in the JPSU... Oh, and not making it past corporal... that one stings a little...  oh well.

Anyway, if all goes as planned; my Depart with Dignity event will be held on 09 MAY 14, at the Waterloo Region "National Day of Honour Celebration".  I'm actually looking forward to seeing how this event will play out, as well as meeting up with fellow Afghanistan Veterans from the Region of Waterloo.  Either way, it seems to be a fitting end.

Well... it appears I've had enough scotch to tire me out, so I'll leave it a this and call it a night.  

Cheers,

Piper


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 May 2014)

Thanks for the update, and more importantly, thanks for your service. Wish I was in your neck of the woods, as I would stop in to your DwD ceremony. Best of luck with your next endeavour, and thanks again for taking the time to share.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## vonGarvin (1 May 2014)

Take care of yourself.  You may no longer be in green, but you're still a member of this crazy fraternity.   :cheers:


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 May 2014)

Thanks for the update, and thanks for the service.  

Take care of yourself, and best of luck with the next phase of your life.

 :cheers:

Tony


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (1 May 2014)

Thanks for the update and safe travels.

I'll be there as my Sister's are flying in just before 7:00 that very night.  I will have to let them know as both work on the base in Edmonton and both served. One recently retired and one as a YTEP many, many years ago.


----------



## OldSolduer (1 May 2014)

Thank you and safe travels.


----------



## kratz (1 May 2014)

Piper,

Thank you for your service. Take care of yourself.


----------



## brihard (1 May 2014)

Piper- Thanks for the update. I'm sure I'm one of quite a number of people who's paid attention to your story the whole way through. Sorry to hear it's come to this, as expected as it might have been. Here's hoping things pan out for you as you move on from here. I'll echo the 'out of CADPAT- not out of the family' sentiment. Too many posts here making it sound as if you're going away.


----------



## George Wallace (1 May 2014)

Thank you for the service Piper.

All contributions, no matter how small, contribute to the betterment of the CAF.  Thank you.

Departing the CAF, under any circumstance, takes a toll on the member.  What is to remembered, as Technoviking pointed out, is the special bonds you have built in this 'fraternity'.   Your and our paths will constantly cross.  Memories will be shared at those times. 

Cheers and all the best in your next endeavours.


----------



## RHFC_piper (2 May 2014)

Thanks for the well-wishes, everyone.  Much appreciated.

I guess I should have included where life has taken me in my update as well; you could pretty much say I've successfully transition into a civilian career.  I am currently employed as a Weapons Technologist (Mechanical Engineering Technologist) at Colt Canada.  It's as much of a dream-job as it sounds.  And, it keeps me close enough to the military family to feel like home; I work with a lot of former CF members and other like-minded people.

Aside from that, I've connected with a couple veterans groups; most notably the Canadian Army Veterans motorcycle unit. Just another way to stay close to the military family.   And, of course, I will continue to lurk around Army.ca.

With that said; there are some connections with the military which have been broken.  For example; I am no longer playing with the Pipes & Drums of the Royal Highland Fusiliers of Canada for various reasons... mostly because it stopped being enjoyable; the uniform caused pain (physical) and served as a reminder of some of the miserable things I've been through since coming home injured, and I really didn't want to be involved with something that just left me anxious and angry whenever I'd participate.  The music stopped being enough to keep me happy, so I left the band.
I'll still keep the moniker of RHFC_Piper for the forums, though.

Another recent development since my last post; my Depart with Dignity ceremony won't be taking place during the National Day of Honour parade at the Region of Waterloo International Airport now.  I was informed, last night, that my DWD package will take another 3 months to complete, and therefore, won't be ready in time.  I can't say I'm surprised; just disappointed, and a bit embarrassed, after inviting friends and family to the event, having been told by the JPSU and my home unit that everything is good to go up until now.  
But, I suppose this is more fitting of my experiences over the last 15 years; I raised my hopes only to be disappointed... and there is really no one to blame; shit happens, and I should have known better.

Anyway, thanks again for the support and well-wishes.


----------



## Danjanou (2 May 2014)

You're still a Highlander and a member of your Regimental Family, that never changes and you're still a Piper, so the name on here better not change. Remember some of us D/S are old and get confused easily  8).

The CAV is a good organization and there are other Veteran organizations out there as well that would benefit from your participation and expertise as time, family and work commitments allow.


----------



## Good2Golf (3 May 2014)

No explanations (apologies about only attaining Cpl, etc...) required after you uttered these fine words: 


			
				RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> Well... it appears I've had enough scotch to tire me out, so I'll leave it a this and call it a night.


 :dileas: :cheers:

Glad you are enjoying your new digs and as others have said, thank you for your service, not only in combat, but perhaps even more importantly, being one of the early voices to speak of the difficulties of OSIs/PTSD.

All the best in your future, Piper!!!

Slainte mhathe!

G2G


----------

